# Sekten werbung auf warcraftmovies.com !?



## Stavo (12. April 2008)

Ich habe mir gerade ein WoW-movie auf warcraftmovies.com angeschaut, doch als mein Blick an die rechte Seite meines Bildschirmes schweifte musste ich mich doch schon, um es mal nett auszudrücken, sehr wundern............ 1/4 der Seite war mit einem riesigen Scientology-Banner versehen, ich habe die verlinkung nicht benutzt, jedoch denke ich, war dies kein contraproduktiver link um es mal aus sicht der Sekte zu sehen^^

Wie denkt ihr darüber? Wenn sich meine Behauptung bewahrheitet, finde ich, dass das schon sehr unverantwortlich gegenüber der jüngeren WoW-Community ist, da diese eventuell nicht wissen was sich hinter der scheinbar friedlichen Fassade von Scientology verbirgt. Aber kann ja auch sein das ich mich irre und dies gegen die Sekte gerichtet ist, wie gesagt bin nicht drauf gegangen.

mfg Stavo


----------



## zificult (12. April 2008)

stimmt, dass ist echt scheiße


----------



## agolbur (12. April 2008)

Die hätte mal eher Tom Cruise drauf machen solln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne das ist echt witzlos...


----------



## bny' (12. April 2008)

Frechheit.

Aber was man sich halt nicht alles für Geld auf die Site klatscht...total lame.


----------



## Orlam (12. April 2008)

Also ich halte das auch für unverantwortlich gegenüber jüngeren usern.


----------



## hippixl (12. April 2008)

man kommt dierekt zu nem video auf der homepage von denen und es wird sehr schön gezeigt wie toll sientology ist.

absolut unfassbar aber die können es sich halt leisten immer mehr werbung zu machen.

schaut euch mal die south park folge mit tom cruise an.  die ist sehr aufschlussreich.


----------



## Boomman (12. April 2008)

Du hast Recht...vollkommen unverantwortlich...vor allem gegenüber den "jüngeren" spielern...


----------



## Minastirit (12. April 2008)

...
find werbung ansich ja schon schlecht aber für religion/sekte .. kommt leute was soll der shit


----------



## Solvâr (12. April 2008)

was ist denn so negativ an der sekte :-[ sry ich kenn die nicht. noch nie was davon gehört


----------



## DaHuntersm (12. April 2008)

Solvâr schrieb:


> was ist denn so negativ an der sekte :-[ sry ich kenn die nicht. noch nie was davon gehört




du hast noch nie von dieser sekte gehört? umg...

wie alt bist du bzw. wo wohnst du? irgendwie kommt doch ein normal in der welt lebender mensch nicht irgendwann in berührung mit diesem begriff.


----------



## Faenwolf (12. April 2008)

hippixl schrieb:


> schaut euch mal die south park folge mit tom cruise an.  die ist sehr aufschlussreich.



/Signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. April 2008)

adblock plus ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab seit jahren keine werbung mehr


----------



## Brisk7373 (12. April 2008)

o gott wie komerz is die seite das die son ne dumme werbung machen ?


----------



## fripon (12. April 2008)

Hmm als nächstes wird da evtl. auch mit dem Jihad geworben....


----------



## alexaner666 (12. April 2008)

> Du hast Recht...vollkommen unverantwortlich...vor allem gegenüber den "jüngeren" spielern...


Glaubt ihr echt, irgendwelche kinder die sich ein paar warcraftfilmchen reinziehen wollen gehen tatsächlich auf scientology ein?Heute weiß doch jeder, was das für kranke scheiße ist...


----------



## Solvâr (12. April 2008)

sry @ dahuntersm hab vergessen unter meinem text zu schreiben " keine unnützliche antworten von arroganten personen" 
trotzdem bekommste ne antwort
klar hab ich den begriff schonma gehört und mit tom cruise... blablabla...
wollt nur ma genauer wissen... >.< ich weiß war zu viel verlangt.


----------



## D3L1GHT (12. April 2008)

Stavo schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade ein WoW-movie auf warcraftmovies.com angeschaut, doch als mein Blick an die rechte Seite meines Bildschirmes schweifte musste ich mich doch schon, um es mal nett auszudrücken, sehr wundern............ 1/4 der Seite war mit einem riesigen Scientology-Banner versehen, ich habe die verlinkung nicht benutzt, jedoch denke ich, war dies kein contraproduktiver link um es mal aus sicht der Sekte zu sehen^^
> 
> Wie denkt ihr darüber? Wenn sich meine Behauptung bewahrheitet, finde ich, dass das schon sehr unverantwortlich gegenüber der jüngeren WoW-Community ist, da diese eventuell nicht wissen was sich hinter der scheinbar friedlichen Fassade von Scientology verbirgt. Aber kann ja auch sein das ich mich irre und dies gegen die Sekte gerichtet ist, wie gesagt bin nicht drauf gegangen.
> 
> mfg Stavo




Naja, ich denke auch die jüngeren (so wie ich) sollten intelligent und gebildet genug sein, um zu wissen, was Scientology wirklich ist.

Dennoch finde ich, dass das eine riesige schweinerei von wcm ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damatar (12. April 2008)

Mich wunderts das sie den Puff net dicht machen (also die sekte) dann tauchen keine links dazu auf, aber weist ja politik und gesetzt müssen alles verkomplizieren was so einfach wäre.


----------



## fripon (12. April 2008)

> Glaubt ihr echt, irgendwelche kinder die sich ein paar warcraftfilmchen reinziehen wollen gehen tatsächlich auf scientology ein?Heute weiß doch jeder, was das für kranke scheiße ist...



Das glaubst du..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nivosa (12. April 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr echt, irgendwelche kinder die sich ein paar warcraftfilmchen reinziehen wollen gehen tatsächlich auf scientology ein?Heute weiß doch jeder, was das für kranke scheiße ist...



Schau dir mal den Film "Die Welle" an, oder les besser gleich das Buch. Dann würdest du das was du geschrieben hast für Schwachsinn erklären.

Die sind verdammt gefährlich und es gibt genug Menschen die verzweifelt sind und sich dann an solchen Betrügern festhalten wollen.


----------



## Solvâr (12. April 2008)

fripon hier findest du keine antwort auf die frage was scientology ist, weil die das hier selber nciht genau wissen... machen nur ein auf "uuhh scientology diese sekte ist ganz böse unverantwortlich das den jugendlichen zu zeigen " blablabla google es-> bekommst bessere antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. April 2008)

Kann wer die South-Park-Folge posten? Das ist Allgemeinbildung.

Scientology sollte man, wie die meisten anderen Sekten auch, verbieten.
Das ist ja alles nur Gehirnwäsche. Ich muss dabei immer an NOD aus
C&C 3 denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tötet Tom (Cruise) !

Kill Bill (Kaulitz) !    (Wenn ich schon dabei bin^^ Ach ja seine Stimme hat
                                    er ja nimmer.... Die Strafe Gottes!!!!)


----------



## Solvâr (12. April 2008)

^
|
|
|                        das meint ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bny' (12. April 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr echt, irgendwelche kinder die sich ein paar warcraftfilmchen reinziehen wollen gehen tatsächlich auf scientology ein?Heute weiß doch jeder, was das für kranke scheiße ist...



ja?



> was ist denn so negativ an der sekte :-[ sry ich kenn die nicht. noch nie was davon gehört



Achja, beim googlen aufpassen, dass du deine Informationen von einer neutralen Site bekommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (12. April 2008)

Sollte kein geheimnis sein das die sektenspinner besonders probieren junge leute zu "verführen".


----------



## fripon (12. April 2008)

> fripon hier findest du keine antwort auf die frage was scientology ist, weil die das hier selber nciht genau wissen... machen nur ein auf "uuhh scientology diese sekte ist ganz böse unverantwortlich das den jugendlichen zu zeigen " blablabla google es-> bekommst bessere antworten



Das thema hatten wir in der Schule^^

Ich selbst war sogar mit einigen Klassen Kameraden da , weil wir eine art "Referat" machen sollten.

Natürlich hat unser Lehrer vorher schon gesagt nix unterschreiben und usw.

Naja eigendlich haben wir die ganze Zeit nur gelacht und diesen film den sie uns gezeigt haben war total lächerlich.

Auf kritische Fragen hat uns der "Vorführer" garnicht geantwortet....


----------



## Stavo (12. April 2008)

Solvâr schrieb:


> fripon hier findest du keine antwort auf die frage was scientology ist, weil die das hier selber nciht genau wissen... machen nur ein auf "uuhh scientology diese sekte ist ganz böse unverantwortlich das den jugendlichen zu zeigen " blablabla google es-> bekommst bessere antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Schubladen-Denken ftw....
Verallgemeiner das bitte nicht so, ich glaube sehr wohl das viele wissen was sich hinter Scientology verbirgt, heutzutage wird das Thema sogar ein halbes Jahr in der Schule behandelt. Jedoch gebe ich dir recht, das Thema ist viel zu komplex als das sich jetzt einer hier die Mühe machen würde und die Machenschaften von Scientology in einen post zu verfassen^^ bei google sollte man auch aufpassen, gibt halt viele pro und contra seiten. ich denke wikipedia sollte eine nüchterne Einstellung dazu haben


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (12. April 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr echt, irgendwelche kinder die sich ein paar warcraftfilmchen reinziehen wollen gehen tatsächlich auf scientology ein?Heute weiß doch jeder, was das für kranke scheiße ist...




ja, siehe nachhilfeunterichte von denen, bei denen es statt nachhilfe auditing (oder wie auch immer man diesen scheiß nennt) und bücher vom sektenführer gibt (der im übrigen science fiction autor war, jder klar denkende mensch kann das auch an deren "Ideologie" erkennen (aliens, böser Herrscher im Weltraum, etc *hust*))


----------



## Squell (12. April 2008)

Auf die Frage hin, ob es Menschen gibt, die aufgrund des bereits genannten Schubladendenkens tatsächlig Gefahr laufen, solche Werbelinks zu benutzen und vor allem mehr, weise ich einfach ohne Fingerzeig auf die bzw. den einen Poster in diesem Thread hin, welcher sich offensichtlich im Glanz des "antimainstream" sonnt und Mitläufer des Ganzen ohne hintergründigem Bezug verurteilt. 
Zusammengefasst: Ja, es gibt Menschen, die Scientology und Konsorten nicht "ablehnen".


----------



## D3L1GHT (12. April 2008)

Nivosa schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den Film "Die Welle" an, oder les besser gleich das Buch. Dann würdest du das was du geschrieben hast für Schwachsinn erklären.
> 
> Die sind verdammt gefährlich und es gibt genug Menschen die verzweifelt sind und sich dann an solchen Betrügern festhalten wollen.




Das damalige Experiment von Ron Jones im Jahre 1967 (war doch 67, oder?) ist etwas vollkommen anderes.
Das kann man überhaupt nicht vergleichen.

Unsere Welt ist heute zu aufgeklärt, um auf etwas so populäres wie Scientology reinzufallen.

Aber so ein Experiment, wie "The third wave" würde mit Sicherheit noch funktionieren.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

D3L1GHT schrieb:


> [...]
> Unsere Welt ist heute zu aufgeklärt, um auf etwas so populäres wie Scientology reinzufallen.
> [...]


hab ich was verpasst und scientology geht den bach runter?? so weit ich weiß haben die nich wirklich ein prob mit den mitgliederzahlen.


----------



## Mal´kuth (12. April 2008)

Stavo schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade ein WoW-movie auf warcraftmovies.com angeschaut, doch als mein Blick an die rechte Seite meines Bildschirmes schweifte musste ich mich doch schon, um es mal nett auszudrücken, sehr wundern............ 1/4 der Seite war mit einem riesigen Scientology-Banner versehen, ich habe die verlinkung nicht benutzt, jedoch denke ich, war dies kein contraproduktiver link um es mal aus sicht der Sekte zu sehen^^
> 
> Wie denkt ihr darüber? Wenn sich meine Behauptung bewahrheitet, finde ich, dass das schon sehr unverantwortlich gegenüber der jüngeren WoW-Community ist, da diese eventuell nicht wissen was sich hinter der scheinbar friedlichen Fassade von Scientology verbirgt. Aber kann ja auch sein das ich mich irre und dies gegen die Sekte gerichtet ist, wie gesagt bin nicht drauf gegangen.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaliLuisRigo (12. April 2008)

Mal abgesehn davon,das ich von Scientology nix halte,
wie kommt man dazu ne Southparkfolge als Referez zu diesem Thema anzuführen?
Ojeoje prüfe mal deine Quellen.
Generell bin ich aber gegen Verbote von daher geht das für mich in Ordnung das die werben dürfen;
nur selbst würde ich keine Werbung von denen auf meiner Seite zulassen.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

DaliLuisRigo schrieb:


> [...]
> Generell bin ich aber gegen Verbote von daher geht das für mich in Ordnung das die werben dürfen;
> nur selbst würde ich keine Werbung von denen auf meiner Seite zulassen.


sry aber ich finde das hat nix mehr mit meinungsfreiheit oder sonst was zu tun. das is ne kriminelle organisation, die den willen der menschen bricht und ihr ganzes leben beherrscht. sowas gehört imo verboten.


----------



## skafds (12. April 2008)

ICh finde das ist der Gipfel der Frechheit wie kann man dafür Werbung machen 

Vor allem treiben sich ja auch jüngere Leute bzw Kinder auf solchen Seiten rum die leichter zu verwirren sind und noch nicht die ahnung von Sekten haben


----------



## DaliLuisRigo (12. April 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach gehört gar nix verboten und auch das Christentum galt anfangs als Sekte.
Ich kenne keinen aus Scientology,habe mich noch nie mit deren Lehre befasst und kann mir also kein Urteil bilden,ob dort nicht wirklich auch Leute an irgendwas glauben.
(und ich wette hier weiss mich eingeschlossen niemand wirklich an was die glauben)
Übrigens hast du Recht,das hat mit freier Meinungsäusserung nix zu tun sondern mit Religionsfreiheit siehe Grundgesetz.
Nichts desto trotz missbillige ich jede Form von Religion


----------



## Kurushimi (12. April 2008)

die dummen sterben net aus, im gegenteil. 
wenn man sich das system dahinter anguckt,  wid einem klar das sientology ganzschön gewieft ist. eine geschäftsidee (was das ganze ja eigentlich auch ist) als religion zu verkaufen um die daraus resultierenden vorteile (steuerfeiheit usw.) zu geniessen ist schon verdammt clever

glaube kann man nunmal mit argumenten net wiederlegen und eine "religion" zu vebieten ist um einiges schwieriger als eine fima oder partei


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

DaliLuisRigo schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach gehört gar nix verboten und auch das Christentum galt anfangs als Sekte.
> Ich kenne keinen aus Scientology,habe mich noch nie mit deren Lehre befasst und kann mir also kein Urteil bilden,ob dort nicht wirklich auch Leute an irgendwas glauben.
> (und ich wette hier weiss mich eingeschlossen niemand wirklich an was die glauben)
> Übrigens hast du Recht,das hat mit freier Meinungsäusserung nix zu tun sondern mit Religionsfreiheit siehe Grundgesetz.
> Nichts desto trotz missbillige ich jede Form von Religion


die frage ist ja ob scientology eine religion ist. ich finde ja, dass scientology keine ist sondern eher eine wirtschatsorganisation. und egal was es ist. bei den praktiken die da angewandt werden gehören die verboten.


----------



## Crystania (12. April 2008)

> Das damalige Experiment von Ron Jones im Jahre 1967 (war doch 67, oder?) ist etwas vollkommen anderes.
> Das kann man überhaupt nicht vergleichen.




Naja, im Buch "Die Welle" gings zum Teil auch darum wie leicht man Kinder zu etwas begeistern kann. Und wenn sowas auf Warcraftmovies als Werbung zu finden ist, dann ist die Zielgruppe ja schon mal klar definiert. Und wenn dann noch ein "super" Filmchen hinterm Link steckt ist die Sache ja wohl geritzt. 
Für mich ist Scientology vollkommener Schwachsinn und es ist ne absolute Frechheit das öffentlich machen zu wollen (bzw das ist es ja leider schon.)


----------



## Dichtoschuki (12. April 2008)

"Unsere Welt ist heute zu aufgeklärt, um auf etwas so populäres wie Scientology reinzufallen"

also das glaub ich net sonnst würden nicht soviele(Promis) dorthin rennen.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

Dichtoschuki schrieb:


> "Unsere Welt ist heute zu aufgeklärt, um auf etwas so populäres wie Scientology reinzufallen"
> 
> also das glaub ich net sonnst würden nicht soviele(Promis) dorthin rennen.


ich denk ma dass es eher anders rum is. scientology rennt zu den stars, denn die stars haben was scientology will: geld.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (12. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> die frage ist ja ob scientology eine religion ist. ich finde ja, dass scientology keine ist sondern eher eine wirtschatsorganisation. und egal was es ist. bei den praktiken die da angewandt werden gehören die verboten.



Verbotene Praktiken mit den Arbeitnehmern treffen Heute auf nahezu jedes Wirtschaftsunternehmen und jede Verwaltungsinstitution zu. Der Mensch ist nichts mehr wert und hat keine Rechte.
Der Unterschied zu allen anderen ist daher nur: Man darf ungestraft mit dem Finger und mehr drauf zeigen !


----------



## Raefael (12. April 2008)

Nur mal so nebenbei und um nochmals Salz in die Wunden zu streuen.
Euch ist schon klar das warcraftmovies.com auf einen U.S. amerikanischen Registrar läuft? In den Staaten gilt Scientology nun mal als Religionsgemeinschaft und wird nicht wie im Rest der Welt als Sekte abgestempelt.
Die Frage ob und ab wann eine Religionsgemeinschaft nun als Sekte zu bezeichnen ist überlasse ich jedem selber.

//Rafa


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Verbotene Praktiken mit den Arbeitnehmern treffen Heute auf nahezu jedes Wirtschaftsunternehmen und jede Verwaltungsinstitution zu. Der Mensch ist nichts mehr wert und hat keine Rechte.
> Der Unterschied zu allen anderen ist daher nur: Man darf ungestraft mit dem Finger und mehr drauf zeigen !


jup
scientology hat was gegen unseren staat so wie er gerade existiert. die meisten wirtschaftsunternehmen streben keine so gravierenden änderungen an. von daher werden die für gut und scientology für böse befunden.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. April 2008)

Scientology waren die Jungs die mit nem  Elektropsychometer die &#8222;emotionale Ladung&#8220; messen wollen.
Pech nur das in dem Gerät nur ne Wheatstonesche Messbrücke drin ist. 
Elektiker lachen jetzt schon. Der Rest lacht wenn er spitz kriegt das das Ding lediglich den Elektrischen 
Widerstand bestimmen kann.
Naja, wenn die Hoschis erstmal die Welt erobert haben ist das eh egal. 

Zum Topic: Riesen Sauerei sowas. Frag mich immer ob sowas nicht kontrolliert wird.


----------



## DaliLuisRigo (12. April 2008)

Ich denke mal Prominente geniessen einige Privilegien in dieser Organisation,sie haben ja auch viel Werbewert.
Siehe "Xy" zieht sich für/gegen Pelze aus,da muss "Xy" auch nich zwangsläufig für/gegen Pelze sein,aber mit "Xy"als Werbeträger ist die Kampagne gleich viel wichtiger bzw. berichtenswerter.
Für die Frontfiguren ist so eine Sekte ja keine schlimme Sache.
Problematisch ist so eine Sekte für Leute mit wenig Bildung und/oder Sicherheit,denen Halt fehlt und die sehr tief in die Organisation abgleiten können und neben dem Ersparten auch ihre Selbstständigkeit verlieren.
Man muss ja nich gleich mit dem moralischen Zeigefinger kommen,aber ich denke mal es is an den Betreibern der Seite,die durch die Verlinkung den jungen Leuten Zugang zu Scientology schaffen,da würde ich ansetzen,gebe dem Threadersteller recht,das das dort nich hingehört.So iwe Porno oder Waffen oder Drogen zB.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

DaliLuisRigo schrieb:


> Ich denke mal Prominente geniessen einige Privilegien in dieser Organisation,sie haben ja auch viel Werbewert.
> Siehe "Xy" zieht sich für/gegen Pelze aus,da muss "Xy" auch nich zwangsläufig für/gegen Pelze sein,aber mit "Xy"als Werbeträger ist die Kampagne gleich viel wichtiger bzw. berichtenswerter.
> Für die Frontfiguren ist so eine Sekte ja keine schlimme Sache.
> Problematisch ist so eine Sekte für Leute mit wenig Bildung und/oder Sicherheit,denen Halt fehlt und die sehr tief in die Organisation abgleiten können und neben dem Ersparten auch ihre Selbstständigkeit verlieren.
> Man muss ja nich gleich mit dem moralischen Zeigefinger kommen,aber ich denke mal es is an den Betreibern der Seite,die durch die Verlinkung den jungen Leuten Zugang zu Scientology schaffen,da würde ich ansetzen,gebe dem Threadersteller recht,das das dort nich hingehört.So iwe Porno oder Waffen oder Drogen zB.


aber wie rafa schon angemerkt hat scientology ist in den usa ne reiligionsgemeinschaft wie jede andere.


----------



## LuciusNoctus (12. April 2008)

ok ... jetzt sind wir genau bei meinem Thema...
alle "jungen " User mal aufgepasst..

Diese ach so böse Sekte ist der Weg in die Freiheit....
die Freiheit eures Geistes...
und eurer Intelligenz...
seit ihr also Dumm...
und habt Angst selber zu Denken....
in Kombination mit einem großen Geldbeutel...
ist das eure "Religion".. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun mal genau....
S. ist eine alte Idee neu aufgelegt...
da ist die Ideelogie nicht wahrlich von Bedeutung.
es geht darum ,dem Menschen zu geben , was er braucht...
1nen Führer....
1nen Weg....
1mal "nicht-mehr-Denken"

hey kommt mir irgendwo her bekannt vor.... *schaut auf den Papst und Co*

also....nochmal all in all... Scientology ist nicht schlecht , aber auch nicht gut....
Aber Kinder...vergewissert euch, das euer Geld ausreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nun mal dazu, warum Menschen sowas folgen....
Verzweifelte Menschen + Idee + Führer + "nicht-mehr-denken" = Frohsein
Kinder sind leider meist für sowas anfällig, besonders Familien , indenen 
der Hartz umgeht und Jugend-Kriminalität nichts neues ist.

So haben es die Religionen gemacht und die NSler...
Alle , welche auf sowas anfällig sind , werden früh oder später 
auf sowas reinfallen...
und wir werden nichts dagegen tun können...
und ich will dagegen nichts tun...

Ich würde auch eine solches Wirtschaftsreligion aufbauen , wenn 
ich Zeit und Geld hätte ^^ 


also nochmal long story short... wir können nichts machen , gegen solche Werbung und 
solche Religionen....
wir werden nichts machen können , wenn Leute dort beitreten....
und nun mal an jeden persöhnlich...
wäre euch das Leben eurer Anhänger nicht auch scheiß egal, wenn ihr am Tag knapp 4 Millionen Dollar 
verdienen würdet ?
wäre euch es nicht scheiß egal , wer euch alles hassen würde , wenn Ihr genügend Geld habt ,um euch 
Freunde und alles was ihr wollt zu kaufen ? 
Wäre es euch nicht egal, wenn ein paar Foren euch hassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nun.... bitte flamt mich , beleidigt meine Mutter und meinen Vater und meine EInstellung, nur weil
ich Religionen hasse ... vorallem die Christliche...
und weil ich alles so nüchtern sehe , das es schon wieder abnormal ist....

also : Grüße 

Lucius


----------



## EnemyOfGod (12. April 2008)

Oh man... ich finds echt asozial.


----------



## alexaner666 (12. April 2008)

> Schau dir mal den Film "Die Welle" an, oder les besser gleich das Buch. Dann würdest du das was du geschrieben hast für Schwachsinn erklären.
> 
> Die sind verdammt gefährlich und es gibt genug Menschen die verzweifelt sind und sich dann an solchen Betrügern festhalten wollen.



Ich hab das Buch gelesen und bleibe bei meiner Meinung.
Nur Vollidioten fallen auf so was rein.


----------



## EviLKeX (12. April 2008)

mhhh des is mir auch schon aufgefallen aber vllt zahlen die einfach nur genug


----------



## DaliLuisRigo (12. April 2008)

Lucius du siehst das nicht nüchtern,was deine überschwengliche Schreibweise schon zeigt.
Du siehst das von einem Contra-Standpunkt aus,und dein Bild von anderen Menschen is etwas einfach finde ich.
Das hört sich abgestumpft und verbittert an,aber nicht klar und nüchtern;das is aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Vurvolak (12. April 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> Mich wunderts das sie den Puff net dicht machen (also die sekte) dann tauchen keine links dazu auf, aber weist ja politik und gesetzt müssen alles verkomplizieren was so einfach wäre.



Stimmt genau, wo kommen wir denn dahin, wenn jeder ein Recht auf seine Meinung hat und die Politik dagegen nichts tut? Ist ja pure Anarchie!

Im Ernst, Scientology halte ich für lächerlich und indiskutabel, aber solche Nazi-Methoden bringen da auch nichts...


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

EviLKeX schrieb:


> mhhh des is mir auch schon aufgefallen aber vllt zahlen die einfach nur genug


entweder das (denn das is das prinzip von werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder die betreiber der seite haben was mit scientology zu tun (ich will hier nix unterstellen!!).


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

Vurvolak schrieb:


> Stimmt genau, wo kommen wir denn dahin, wenn jeder ein Recht auf seine Meinung hat und die Politik dagegen nichts tut? Ist ja pure Anarchie!
> 
> Im Ernst, Scientology halte ich für lächerlich und indiskutabel, aber solche Nazi-Methoden bringen da auch nichts...


also wenn wer nazimethiden anwendet dann scientology. von wegen erde reinigen, unbequeme leute ins kz und so.


----------



## Panasori (12. April 2008)

ja bei youp*rn sin auch immer erotik werbungen an der seite...überall is werbung.


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (12. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> entweder das (denn das is das prinzip von werbung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mir gings mal bei einer andren website von Browsergame  das ich dort nen werbe banner von ner betrüger firma drauf entdeckt hatte (war mir ein paar tage vorher in nem wirtschaftsmagazin untergekommen, bei dem ich vorbeigezapt hatte) es hatte damals gereicht einfach mal den admin darauf anzusprechen, die banner sind nicht mehr aufgetaucht danach, sondern eine andere firma belegte den werbe platz. 

am besten also mal wer die betreiber von warcraftmovies anschreiben und fragen was das soll


----------



## hippixl (12. April 2008)

> wie kommt man dazu ne Southparkfolge als Referez zu diesem Thema anzuführen?
> Ojeoje prüfe mal deine Quellen.





wenn du die folge gesehehen hättets, wüsstest du das sie sich in der gewohnt überspitzten art und weise mit sientology auseinandersetzten
und durchaus die problematik aufgreifen.

wenn du die folge net kennst  sei still
sollte ich auch lieber sein   sonst werde ich sowas von verklagt!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





fazit:es geht eh alles nur ums schnelle geld!


----------



## Draco1985 (12. April 2008)

Vurvolak schrieb:


> Stimmt genau, wo kommen wir denn dahin, wenn jeder ein Recht auf seine Meinung hat und die Politik dagegen nichts tut? Ist ja pure Anarchie!
> 
> Im Ernst, Scientology halte ich für lächerlich und indiskutabel, aber solche Nazi-Methoden bringen da auch nichts...



Scientology ist zu gefährlich, um als "lächerlich" betrachtet zu werden. Dem hiesigen Verfassungsschutz ist der Verein nicht ganz grundlos ein Dorn im Auge.

Scientology versteckt sich hinter dem Status einer "Religion" und einer Legion von hochbezahlten Anwälten, die mit Klagen um sich werfen wie die Teilnehmer eines Karnevalszugs mit Süßigkeiten. Jeder der gegen die angebliche Religion aufsteht wird entweder terrorisiert (Aussteiger berichten von Psychoterror und Gewaltandrohungen), in Grund und Boden geklagt oder beides. Als sich vor ein paar Monaten ein Reporter vor laufender Kamera kritisch über Scientology äußerte, starteten die eine großangelegte Hetzkampagne.

Jeder sollte sich mal fragen, warum z.B. die katholische Kirche sowas nicht nötig hat. Getroffene Hunde bellen scheinbar doch.

Zudem ist Scientology nur auf einem aufgebaut: Geld. Der Sektengründer sagte sogar selbst, er wolle eines Tages eine Religion gründen, denn "da liegt das große Geld". Als er als mittelmäßiger Sci-Fi-Autor keinen Erfolg hatte, erfüllte er sich diesen Traum.
Ein Verein, der seine Angehörigen ausbeutet, sie systematisch von Verwandten und Freunden isoliert und so immer mehr in die Abhängigkeit treibt ist keine Religion. Das ist ein Verbrechersyndikat.

Also warum sollte man nichts gegen solche Organisationen unternehmen? Es geht der Welt nichts verloren, wenn Scientology zerschlagen wird. Natürlich ist das nicht möglich, solange nicht auch in den USA eingesehen wird was für ein übler Haufen diese Truppe eigentlich ist. Aber zumindest den Schritt zu einem Verbot sollte man hierzulande nicht scheuen.


----------



## Ragmo (12. April 2008)

"du hast zwar keine fehler aber wir reden dir mal welche ein und du darft uns all dein geld für nix geben" scientology ftw /witz aus


----------



## Fantal (12. April 2008)

Hmm vllt ist jetzt nur meine Theorie: es könnte ja auch sein das die leute von WCM auch bei Scientoligy sind...

Da ja auch die WCM betreiber Premium Account haben usw und das sind nicht wenige!


----------



## Mindista (12. April 2008)

Fantal schrieb:


> Hmm vllt ist jetzt nur meine Theorie: es könnte ja auch sein das die leute von WCM auch bei Scientoligy sind...
> 
> Da ja auch die WCM betreiber Premium Account haben usw und das sind nicht wenige!



denke mal die theorie ist käse.

diese sekte ist nunmal nicht überall als sekte verschrieen und gild in einigen ländern als religionsgemeinschaft, ähnliche wie chr. kirche, judentum oder muslime. 
weis zufällig wer, in welchen land der betreiber der webseite lebt, bzw wo die webseite gehostet wird?

soetwas könnte dann dem ganzen einen ganz legalen anstrich geben. zusätzlich wird die sekte auch noch gut was für werbung springen lassen, zumal sie ja so auch menschen erreichen in ländern wo die sekte kritisch betrahctet wird oder gar verboten ist.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (12. April 2008)

jo das is echt schlimm... na ja was soll mann machen


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> denke mal die theorie ist käse.
> 
> diese sekte ist nunmal nicht überall als sekte verschrieen und gild in einigen ländern als religionsgemeinschaft, ähnliche wie chr. kirche, judentum oder muslime.
> weis zufällig wer, in welchen land der betreiber der webseite lebt, bzw wo die webseite gehostet wird?
> ...


http://geotool.servehttp.com/?ip=208.122.5...craftmovies.com


----------



## Mindista (12. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://geotool.servehttp.com/?ip=208.122.5...craftmovies.com



danke dir.

also für uns ärgerlich, jedoch nichts gegen zu machen.
selbst hier in deutschland wird die sekte ja nur vom verfassungsschutz beobachtet, verboten an sich ist sie ja nicht.

ergo, werbung nicht beachten, eventuel die webseite nicht besuchen solange die werbung dort läuft.


----------



## Paladom (12. April 2008)

Ich denke, dass sie die Werbung nicht bewusst platziert haben. Es wird über ein Partnersystem funktionieren. Der Webseitenbetreiber platziert an gewünschter Stelle einen Code. An dieser Stelle wird dann zufällig eine Werbung aus einem Bannerrotationssystem o.ä. eingeblendet.

Solche Bannersysteme bieten auch zum Beispiel Firmen wie Amazon an und auch hier auf buffed.de wird sowas genutzt. Rein theoretisch könnte hier auch eine solche Werbung auftauchen, wobei ich denke, dass buffed.de nur Werbung aus bestimmten Kategorien erhält. Warcraftmovies sollte vlt auch handeln, denn in jedem System kann man sich aussuchen, aus welchem Themenbereich die Werbung kommen soll.


----------



## Tal (12. April 2008)

D3L1GHT schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke auch die jüngeren (so wie ich) sollten intelligent und gebildet genug sein, um zu wissen, was Scientology wirklich ist.
> 
> Dennoch finde ich, dass das eine riesige schweinerei von wcm ist!
> 
> ...




und was hat das mit Intelegenz zu tun bitte? Und Gebildet kann man ja auch kaum sagen, hierbei handelt es sich lediglich um Allgemeinwissen. Leute mit einem Hohen Allgemeinwissen müssen ja nicht zwangsläufig auch noch Int und Gebildet sein.


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. April 2008)

Grad eben gesehen, fassungslos^^ oO


----------



## Winterfell (16. April 2008)

Reagieren statt debatieren:

Hi Fabian,
I agree with you. It was probably server through one of our ad networks. Since it is probably targeted to a certain country can you please let me know what the url or name of the site(s) you have seen are so I can block them?

Best Regards
Uzbeki, Site Admin
WarcraftMovies.com

Fabian skrev:
> Hi!
>
> I like your homepage, but could you please stop showing Scientology (or any other religious) commercial? A lot of kids are going on this website and this is not the right environment to post such a shady advertisement.
>
> Thank you
>


----------



## Tatopeck (16. April 2008)

Genau richtig @ Winterfell
Seite is im übrigen down atm , das nenne ich mal eine schnelle bearbeitung.


----------



## Osse (16. April 2008)

unschön sowas. schreibt ne mail an den betreiber der seite.


----------



## Destilatus (16. April 2008)

Da ich eh keiner Religion glaube beachte ich solche banner auch nicht. Wieso auch ?


----------



## Fumacilla (16. April 2008)

unding oO

die gemeinschaft da grhört verboten und denn sowas ...


----------



## Kreggen (16. April 2008)

Die GEschichte mit Scientology geht ja auch noch in anderen Richtungen weiter: L.Ron Hubbard, der Gründer von Scientology, hat vor seiner "Karriere" als Religionsführer schlechte Science-Fiction-Romane geschrieben, die schon sein .. hm .. Weltbild zeigten. Als ich mehrere dieser Bücher, herausgegeben von Scientology unter dem Label Science-Fiction in meiner Buchhandlung sah, hab ich den Besitzer drauf aufmerksam gemacht. Antwort: Na und, ist doch Science-Fiction, ist doch egal, von welchem Verlag das kommt ... und ja, ihm sei Scientology bekannt, aber wenn sie auch Science-Fiction-Bücher herausbringen würden, wäre das ja wohl eher seriös und die Gerüchte weit übertrieben ... so kanns auch gehen ...
M.


----------



## turageo (16. April 2008)

Solvâr schrieb:


> was ist denn so negativ an der sekte :-[ sry ich kenn die nicht. noch nie was davon gehört



Da hat DaHuntersm schon Recht irgendwie gehts fast wirklich nicht an dem Begriff dran vorbeizukommen. Wir hatten das Ganze während meiner gesamten schulischen Laufbahn, ich würde sagen 3 - 4 mal als Thema. Selbst im Regligionspflichtersatzfach Ethik kommt man an dem Thema Sekten, speziell Scientology, kaum vorbei. Wundert mich jetzt echt n biscchen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Back2Topic: Theoretisch gehört sollte speziell diese Art der Werbung verboten werden, aber mal ehrlich, schlimmer als Werbung wäre eher das persönliche Umfeld. Wenn ich mir so ansehe, wie mit mir als "Ungläubigen" teilweise versucht wird mir die christiliche Musterpassform aufzudrücken, find ich auch nicht grad schön.

Wenn man's mal frei von Wertigkeit betrachtet (und jetzt werden mich die Gläubigen im Forum wahrscheinlich gleich wieder mal lynchen wollen), ist das Christentum, der Islam, Buddhismus, allgemein die ganzen großen "Weltreligionen" nichts anderes als Sekten (ja ja, nicht nach dem Gesetz - schon klar) - zwar weit größer als diese ganzen Spinner von Scientology und Co., aber was genau definiert denn bitte den Unterschied (mal abgesehen von politischer und rechtlicher Anerkennung als Religion)? Es glauben alle, egal wo an irgendetwas das in irgendeiner Art überliefert wurde, bei dem die faktische Existenz fast unmöglich zu beweisen wäre. Und das die christliche Kirche nicht auch Geld "abzockt" (s. Kirchensteuer, "Spenden", Kirchgeld usw.) und nicht ganz so frei von Sündern ist (man erinnere sich mal an diverse v. a. katholische Pfarrer, die eine etwas verquere Einstellung zu Minderjährigen hatten), das sei mal so dahingestellt. So unterschiedlich ist das Ganze nicht mal, hängt nur an der persönlich Betrachtungs- und Herangehungsweise des Themas.

Ich seh's halt so, jeder andre kann von mir aus glauben woran er mag (meinetwegen auch an nen Kieselstein aufm Tisch) - bleibt jedem selber überlassen...

mfg


----------



## GerriG (16. April 2008)

Scientology:

Ich habe noch leichte erinnerungen an diese "Sekte".

Ich meine das sind die Leute die Kurse anbieten in irgendwelchen Sachen, um bei psychisch schwachen Leuten die auf sowas reinfallen(Ich schreib einfach reinfallen) die Kohle abzuknöpfen.
(Irgendwie bisschen wie Jamba, aber nur ganz entfernt)


Wenn man sich dann von dem Kurs abmeldet beginnt der Psycho terror
Genau wie für die Leute die aus der Sekte aussteigen.

Sie führen auch ein sogenanntes Auditin aus..
Ich zitiere einfach mal Wikipedia:
Das so genannte Auditing ist dabei eine zentrale Technik zur Erreichung von Clear.[36] Dies ist eine besondere Form des Gesprächs zwischen dem Auditor und dem Pre-Clear, der „auditiert“ wird. Ziel des Gespräches ist es, die negativen Auswirkungen des reaktiven Verstands zu verringern. Obwohl Hubbard sich von Freudschen Ideen distanziert hat, so wird dennoch angenommen, dass Auditing Züge psychoanalytischer Gespräche trägt.[37] Als wichtigstes technisches Hilfsmittel beim Auditing findet das so genannte E-Meter Anwendung.[38] Dieses Gerät verfügt über zwei zylindrische Elektroden, die der Auditierte beim Auditing in seinen Händen hält, und über einen Zeiger, der Veränderungen des Hautwiderstands anzeigt. Damit sollen ungewöhnliche Reaktionen des Befragten auf einzelne Fragen erkennbar werden.[38]

Das Ziel ist nach Angaben von Scientology, „Geschehnisse“ (emotionaler und körperlicher Schmerz, insbesondere bei Bewusstlosigkeit) aufzufinden, welche den meisten psychischen Schwierigkeiten zu Grunde liegen sollen. Diese Geschehnisse sollen so lange erzählend wiederholt erlebt werden, bis ihre „Ladung“ (emotionale Spannung) verschwindet. Der Auditor soll durch aufmerksames Zuhören und Beobachten der Anzeigen des E-Meters solche „Engramme“ finden und möglichst im Laufe der Rückführung das „Basic“ (das erste, das psychische Problem auslösende Ereignis) finden und „entladen“.


ps. Entschuldigt wenn das obrige doch etwas falsch is.


----------



## Elrigh (16. April 2008)

Als christlich engagierter Mensch (evangelisch-freikirchlich) muss ich da mal was einwerfen. Eine Sekte ist ein Zusammenschluss von Leuten vor einem religiösen Hintergrund. Als Sekte bezeichnet man im christlichen Bereich jene Gruppierungen, die den Menschen erzählen: "Ihr braucht Jesus und ..."
In der Bibel kann man ganz klar nachlesen, dass man nur Jesus braucht und nix sonst.

Scientology als Sekte zu bezeichnen ist eigentlich falsch und ob es sich dabei überhaupt um eine Kirche handelt ist zumindest in Deutschland umstritten. Bis heute ist das nicht entschieden, 1980 ist aber der Bundesgerichtshof in einer Zivilrechtsfrage davon ausgegangen, dass es sich hierbei um eine "Religions- und Weltanschaungsgemeinschaft" handelt.

Es wird behauptet - und verschiedentlich laufen deshalb Gerichtsverfahren - dass sich Mitglieder von Scientology hoch verschuldet haben um diese "Gemeinschaft" zu unterstützen - man spricht von Gehirnwäsche und "Geistiger Eichung" oder "Geistiger Impfung", so dass die Mitglieder in dieselbe Richtung denken. Beides sind Symptome, an denen man eine Sekte erkennt. Allerdings ist Scientology weniger auf Religion ausgerichtet sondern man könnte sie eher als eine Art "Selbsthilfegruppe" bezeichnen, wenn man davon absieht, dass dem Einzelnen offensichtlich gar nicht geholfen wird, sondern der Einzelne zu Gunsten der Gruppe ausgenutzt wird.

Meiner Meinung nach handelt es sich bei Scientology um den cleveren Versuch einer kleinen Gruppe, die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reissen - das ist jetzt kein Witz und ich bin auch kein Verschwörungstheoretiker (auch wenn ich ein großer Fan von Fox-Mulder bin ^^).

Aber wenn man sich die Entwicklung von Scientology ansieht, den Einfluss, den sie in den letzten 30 Jahren in Wirtschaft, Medien und durch die Anwerbung von Prominenten Mitgliedern gewonnen hat, dann kann einem schon recht mulmig werden.

Bedenkt man darüber hinaus, dass behauptet wird, Scientology betreibe einen eigenen Geheimdienst mit Namen "Office of Special Affairs" und dass einige Mitglieder - unter anderem die Ehefrau des Gründers - wegen "Infiltration" in Regierungsbehörden in Kanada und den USA verurteilt wurden, wird der Verdacht mit der Weltherrschaft schon greifbarer.

Der österreichische Verwaltungsgerichtshof hat 1987 eine Definition geprägt, die bisher am besten den Charakter von Scientology darstellt: „[...] Der Verein ist an einem Leistungsaustausch interessiert. Er bietet gegen Entgelt Mitgliedschaftsstufen verschiedener Grade, Kurse und Seminare verschiedener Höhe sowie das Auditing an. Die Frage der Mitgliedschaft tritt zwangsläufig in den Hintergrund, weil jeder, der sich der entgeltlichen Dienste des Beschwerdeführers bedient, Mitglied des Beschwerdeführers wird. Gefördert wird in erster Linie, wer die entgeltlichen Dienste des Beschwerdeführers in Anspruch nimmt.“ 

Das Problem der heutigen Zeit ist: Alle reden drüber, keiner weiß was.

Wie mit dem Begriff "Killerspiele", der von den Medien geprägt wurde, können die meisten Deutschen auch mit dem Begriff "Scientology" nix Richtiges anfangen. Ginge man auf die Straße und fragte Leute, gäben die unter Garantie solche Aussagen wie "Dat iss ne Sekte" zur Antwort. Und wenn man sie dann fragt wieso, wissen sie keine Antwort.

Dass Scientology still und heimlich bereits Einfluss auf unser Leben hat, entgeht den meisten. So wird behauptet - Beweise gibts dafür anscheined aber keine - das Nestle bereits in fester Hand der Scientologen sei.

Und wie wenig es die Leute schert, was Scientology so treibt sieht man am momentan eifrigsten Verfechter ihrer Sache: Tom Cruise. Als bekennender Scientologe dreht er einen Kinoblockbuster nach dem anderen - und natürlich finanziert und verdient Scientology angeblich mit. Aber ich kenne keinen der von sich sagen kann: Ich boykottiere Scientology - darum schau ich mir auch keine Kinofilme mit bekennenden Scientologen an...


----------



## Trinex (16. April 2008)

ich bin dafür das wir eine anti St Sekte gründen xD

ne sorry leuts, ich bin ja sehr tollerant was glaubensrichtungen betrifft, aber das was die praktizieren ist einfach nur spinnerei


----------



## zificult (16. April 2008)

kann man gegen sowas unterschriften sammeln?


----------



## Waldmond (16. April 2008)

Habt Ihr die WoW-Bücher gelesen? Die Brennende Legion "verführt" Orrcs Menschen usw. auf recht Subtile und hinterhältige Art und weise durch Täuschung und Betrug. Kurzum: Diese Sekte macht es genauso!

Das gefährliche daran ist das sie nicht mehr so offen auftreten sondern oft bei sogenannten "Aufklärungsaktionen" ihren Namen verbergen und sich als unabhänige Organisation/Betrieb o.ä. präsentieren.

Besondern in der Szene der sogenanten "Verschwörungstheorien" sind diese Heinis Stark vertreten.
Die neueste Erfindung aus diesem Lager ist, das der Klimawandel nur eine Lüge ist damit man die Menschen besser unter kontrolle haben kann. Und am übel der Welt sind natürlich nur die sogenanten "Finanzjuden" schuld. Dieses Thema hatten wir ja schon mal in Deutschland. Schlimm genung, aber anscheinend ist dieses Thema in gewissen Sektenkeisen auch weiterhin populär. *traurig den kopf hin und her schüttle*

Am besten einfach die Finger davon lassen!


----------



## razaros (16. April 2008)

sry aber kann mia mal wer kurz sagen was das is das dass ne sekte is weiß ich ja jetz aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt noch nie wirklich davon was gehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich bin mia auch nich sicher ob alle in meinem alter sowas wissen


----------



## Soylent (16. April 2008)

LuciusNoctus schrieb:


> ok ... jetzt sind wir genau bei meinem Thema...
> alle "jungen " User mal aufgepasst..
> 
> ...



Du hast vollkommen Recht.

99% der Menschen WOLLEN geführt werden, auch wenn sie selber denken sie wollen es nicht. Weil das äußerst bequem ist.

Ich brauche mir keine Gedanken zu machen. 
Ich kann alle Verantwortung von mir weisen.
Ich brauche mich nicht um mein Leben kümmern, das machen andere für mich.


----------



## Ronas (16. April 2008)

Ich find sowas ist niveaulos einfach da dick werbung hinzuklatschen Oo


----------



## Erital (16. April 2008)

Also das mit der WErbug ist schon etwas sehr Krass...
Aber ich glaub die Seite wird doch in Amerika vertrieben, oder? Und grad dort erfreut sich Scientology erhöhter Beliebtheit und ist mit den örtlichen (Deutschen) Standards nicht zu vergleichen. 
Naja und zu den Ideen die Sekte zu verbieten... Das ist schlichtweg Quatsch, weil sich der Sitz a.) in Amerika befindet und b.) Wir in Deutschland immernoch soetwas wie Religionsfreiheit haben und eben an die Regeln dieses Gesetz nicht zu verletzen halten sich die Sekten offiziell natürlich. Was hinter verschlossenen Türen passiert kann dabei nur erahnt werden.

Aber ich denke auch, dass die Kids (und auch die Erwachsenen) aufgeklärt genug sein sollten, nicht jeden x-beliebigen Link anzuklicken und sich von dem dort gebotenen Inhalt berieseln lassen. Ich nutze auch schon seit geraumer Zeit ABP und bekomme daher solche "zweifelhaften" Botschaften gar nicht mehr auf meinen Bildschirm.

Just my 2 cents

Erital


Ps.: Und zu Elrigh... Schon teilweise einleuchtend und meiner Meinung nach auch richtig was du schreibst, jedoch bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass man Jesus, geschweige denn die Bibel "braucht". : /
Eher würde ich sagen, dass es jedem selbst überlassen ist welcher Glaubensgemeinschaft oder Gruppierung, und dazu zähle ich nuneinmal Scientology sowie auch die beiden großen Kirchen, man angehören möchte und demnach auch deren Grundsätze mehr oder weniger befolgen will. Wichtig ist nur eine vorhergegangene aureichende Information über eben jenen zu betretenen Verein.


----------



## Hangatyr (16. April 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> adblock plus ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wieder einer der es begriffen hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (16. April 2008)

Jo, da war die Werbung mal wieder genau richtig platziert! 
Denn diese Klientel hier ist doch die perfekte nicht rebellierende Arbeitermasse die diese Sekten Fuzzis brauchen! Denn zu der Maxime "Mach Geld, bring andere dazu Geld für dich zu machen" gehören halt eine Menge nicht viel nachdenkender Gehirnroboter. 
Und zu den Leuten die hier schon Scientologie verteidigen, glaubt ihr wirklich einen Offiziers Status wie TomCruise in dieser Sekte zu erlangen? Dann dann darf man euch auch noch naiv nennen. Ebenso diejenigen die sagen, hey das doch ne Kirche. Genau, eine Kirche die dein Geld will und in allen freien Ländern blickt man mit besorgnis darauf. 
Denn die Scientologen sind garnicht unbedingt auf uns aus, sondern auf kleine leicht zu übernehmende Länder in Asien und Lateinamerika. Die Actionen hier sind doch nur Ablenkung.

Alles in allem, wächst damit mal wieder eine Wucherung am Arsch der Menscheit und alle sagen, "ist doch nicht so schlimm" Auch wurde darmals das 3.Reich nicht ernst genommen und mit Scientologie haben wie eine viel subtilere Gefahr, eine Gefahr die gemerkt hat das man mit Geld mehr erreichen kann als mit Waffen. Waffen braucht man erst später zum aufrecht erhalten der Ordnung und diese wird eine Ordnung sein die wenigen schmecken wird!
In diesem Sinne.., beam me up Scotty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Con (16. April 2008)

Macht euch erstmal selbst ein bild von scientology und brabbelt nicht alles nach was in den medien steht !!!!!!!!!!!

bei euren kommentaren könnte man meinen das ihr gehirngewaschen seid !!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldmond (16. April 2008)

Hier wird beschrieben was eine Sekte ist:
Sekte bei Wikipedia
Weiter oben hat jemand danach gefragt

Auch diese Chekliste sollten sich alle mal reinziehen:
Chekliste für unbekannte Gruppen

Noch was zum Thema Religionsfreiheit: Sicherlich sollte jeder seine Religion in Ruhe ausführen können, ohne dabei angst zu haben auf dem Scheiterhaufen zu landen oder der Folter ausgesetzt zu werden. Aber die Religion muss sich dem Gesetz unterordnen. Eine Religion die nur das Ziel hat andere Religionen auszulöschen (monotheismus) oder gar den Staat zu stürzen und zu ersetzen und somit andere bei ihrer Religionsausübung gefärdet, fällt hier eindeutig aus dem Raster der Religionsfreiheit.


----------



## Valdrasiala (16. April 2008)

Waldmond schrieb:


> Auch diese Chekliste sollten sich alle mal reinziehen:
> Chekliste für unbekannte Gruppen



SEHR geil :-) Und dazu passend ohne Ende...


----------



## Caveman1979 (16. April 2008)

El schrieb:


> Macht euch erstmal selbst ein bild von scientology und brabbelt nicht alles nach was in den medien steht !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> bei euren kommentaren könnte man meinen das ihr gehirngewaschen seid !!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Wie du schwer erkennen wirst bilden sich die user hier ihr Bild!

Jetzt machst ganz schnell eins du gehst fix zu deinem sektenboss und beschwerst dich darüber das es Leute gibt die Denken bevor sie handeln!

Und wenn du bei ihm bist frage doch gleich noch was Denken ist!


Sichtlich geschokt von diesem Bild wende ich mich ab




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatinus (16. April 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Alles in allem, wächst damit mal wieder eine Wucherung am Arsch der Menscheit und alle sagen, "ist doch nicht so schlimm" Auch wurde darmals das 3.Reich nicht ernst genommen und mit Scientologie haben wie eine viel subtilere Gefahr, eine Gefahr die gemerkt hat das man mit Geld mehr erreichen kann als mit Waffen. Waffen braucht man erst später zum aufrecht erhalten der Ordnung und diese wird eine Ordnung sein die wenigen schmecken wird!
> In diesem Sinne.., beam me up Scotty
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



@Tpohrl
Ich platze einfach mal heraus ja. Natürlich ist die Sekte Scientology gefährlich aber das mit dem 3. Reich zu vergleichen ist echt arg! Im gewissen Zügen der Scientologen treten Aspekte auf die es sowohl im 3. Reich als auch überall auf der Welt vorkommen, sei es in der Politik, Schule, Sport oder sonst wo.
Um nochmal eben zum Thema zu kommen, selbst in den USA Wissen sie das die Scientology Unrat ist und dennoch sind deren Mächte genauso wie auch unsere beschränkt auf Gesetze, wie das oben schon genannt wurde. Ich finde es nur sehr ärgerlich von den Betreibern der Warcraftmovies.com das sie solche Werbung für nötig halten.

Grüße....


----------



## Lokibu (16. April 2008)

Ich sehe schon 100% der Leute die hier gepostet haben, waren noch nie in der Sekte und sprechen nicht aus Erfahrung. Von wegen es ist ne Religion etc. Ich solltet wirklich mal mit Opfern reden, dann wisst ihr was für einen Quatsch ihr hier verzapft. 

Grundsätzlich: Scientologie ist eine Sekte und hat selbstverständlich modernere Methoden als die ehemalige Sekte "Christentum". Die Brutalität der Christen war der Zeit damals entsprechend. Entweder man glaubt oder stirbt. Die Christen haben allerdings eine Entwicklung durchgemacht, von der z.B. die Muslime noch sehr weit entfernt sind. Irgendwann wird die Musimische Religion ebenfalls an einem Punkt gelangen, wo diese annehmbar wird. Es kommt auf die Interpretation an. Die Christen haben gelernt, wie man die Bibel richtig interpretiert (aber auch noch nicht alle). Die Muslime sind erst teilweise so weit.

Das waren die Religionen.

Amerika ist kein Maßstab. Wenn da jemand eine Religion haben will, nennt er es Religion und schwupps ist eine Religion. Scientologie ist keine Religion. Es ist eine wirtschaftliche Sektengemeinschaft, die auf Macht und Geld aus ist. Opfer der Sekte berichten über Methoden die uns sehr an unsere Vergangenheit erinnern. Es ist schon merkwürdig, dass alle Opfer ungefähr die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht haben. Das bedeutet für mich, dass etwas an den Gerüchten dran ist. Wenn man also da noch von Religion spricht, hat man in der heutigen Zeit nicht alle an der Waffel.

Und noch was. Für die, die meinen, dass die Christen eine Sekte waren. Die Bedeutung von Wörter ändern sich mit der Entwicklung des Menschen. Was früher als Sekte bezeichnet wurde, ist nicht das gleiche, was heute als Sekte bezeichnet wird. Damals war eine Sekte, eine kleine Glaubensgemeinschaft. Heute ist eine Sekte, eine Organisation, die Leute mißbraucht, ausnimmt etc.


----------



## hello2312 (16. April 2008)

Waldmond schrieb:


> Auch diese Chekliste sollten sich alle mal reinziehen:
> Chekliste für unbekannte Gruppen



Wer hier nicht lacht hat die falsche "Religion" ^^

@Topic:
Scientology wird nicht ohne grund in Deutschland strengstens vom Verfassungsschutz überwacht
und nur weil die Amis das ganze Pack für ne Religion halten muss das nicht zutreffen
(die Amerianer haben ja bekanntlich nen sehr einfaches Weltbild ;-) )

War gerade kurz auf der Seite, und hatte direkt wieder ne Scientology Werbung,
halte diese für äußert unangebracht auf einer solchen Seite

dies sollte jedem klar sein der die Schule nicht vor der 7. klasse abgebrochen hat, den normalerweise bespricht man ab dieser Klasse solche Themen im normalen Schulunterricht
soweit ich mich erinnern kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (16. April 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr echt, irgendwelche kinder die sich ein paar warcraftfilmchen reinziehen wollen gehen tatsächlich auf scientology ein?Heute weiß doch jeder, was das für kranke scheiße ist...



Kennst du den Film "Die Welle"? Da geht es darum ob es funktioniert wieder eine Jugend aufzubauen wie es früher zur Hitler-Zeit war. Glaub mir alles wär möglich, wenn so ein 12 Jähriges Kind auf den Link klickt und sich das Video anschaut wird er durch seine Naivität sehr leicht mit reingezogen.


----------



## Cytus (16. April 2008)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Scientology waren die Jungs die mit nem  Elektropsychometer die „emotionale Ladung“ messen wollen.
> Pech nur das in dem Gerät nur ne Wheatstonesche Messbrücke drin ist.
> Elektiker lachen jetzt schon. Der Rest lacht wenn er spitz kriegt das das Ding lediglich den Elektrischen
> Widerstand bestimmen kann.
> ...




Kontrolle in Deutschland vorhanden, allerdings läuft die Seite auf nem amerikanischen Server und dort ist Scientology als Religionsgemeinschaft angesehen und öffentliche Werbung dafür erlaubt, in Deutschland ist Scientology ebenfalls nicht verboten, es wird nur mehr aufgezeigt mit welchen Praktiken sie arbeiten um die Bevölkerung davor zu schützen allerdings hat die nette kleine Gemeinde nen großen Einfluss und so ist es nicht leicht gegen sie vorzugehen.

In den Staaten ist es halt erlaubt, ich selber sehe es schon als ne Schweinerei an solche Werbung auf ner Seite zu bringen wo Kids jeden alters zugreifen. 

Und zu dem das man hier so aufgeklärt ist will ich mal stark bezweifeln, nicht jeder hat sich mal großartig mit dem Thema Scientology auseinandergesetzt und weiss wie gefährlich die sein können, vor allem Kinder wissen mit Sicherheit nicht so sehr über diese ganze Geschichte Bescheid, WoW wird nicht nur ab 16 aufwärts gespielt.


----------



## L.Shandro (16. April 2008)

was ihr euch darüber so aufregt, immerhin machen andere Gruppieren (wie z.b. die Christen) auch Werbung und genau genommen sind die auch nix anderes wie ne sekte. wer meint das werbung von scientologie verboten werden sollte müsste reintheoretisch noch jede menge andere werbung verboten werden...und immer noch besser die zeigen solche werbung auf irgendeiner internetseite als im fernsehen denn dort würden sie noch bei weitem mehr leute (und jede menge mehr kinder) erreichen.


----------



## Mompster (16. April 2008)

Wer zu Scientology geht, der hat am Ende kein Geld mehr für WoW...

Dafür ist er dann aber evtl. ein Thetan und wird von dem bösen außerirdischen Wesen namens (hab ich verdrängt) in Ruhe gelassen...

Wer sich mal etwas mit dieser Klappspatenvereinigung beschäftigt hat, wird erkennen, dass das etwas für Looser ist..

Informiert Euch über unabhängige Quellen. 
Bringt euch 
a) auf andere Gedanken (ist ja mittwoch)
b) ihr lernt etwas dazu
c) ihr seht, dass die Scientology eine neue Form des Geldeintreibens ist


----------



## Caveman1979 (16. April 2008)

Naja wird wieder viel geschrieben viel gelacht!


Leitspruch bleibt trotzdem: Hast du kein Hirn und kanst nicht Denken lass dich von S.............. lenken!

Nichts ist einfacher als einen anderen die arbeit tun zulassen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (16. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich: Scientologie ist eine Sekte und hat selbstverständlich modernere Methoden als die ehemalige Sekte "Christentum". Die Brutalität der Christen war der Zeit damals entsprechend. Entweder man glaubt oder stirbt. Die Christen haben allerdings eine Entwicklung durchgemacht, von der z.B. die Muslime noch sehr weit entfernt sind. Irgendwann wird die Musimische Religion ebenfalls an einem Punkt gelangen, wo diese annehmbar wird. Es kommt auf die Interpretation an. Die Christen haben gelernt, wie man die Bibel richtig interpretiert (aber auch noch nicht alle). Die Muslime sind erst teilweise so weit.


Ich würde doch ganz gerne die Meinung eines gläubigen Moslem zu Deiner Aussage hören/lesen.
Wäre möglich, daß er damit nicht so ganz einverstanden wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem ist glaub ich die politisch korrekte Bezeichnung für Scientology "Glaubensgemeinschaft" oder so?


----------



## LorthBoggy (16. April 2008)

Nivosa schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den Film "Die Welle" an, oder les besser gleich das Buch. Dann würdest du das was du geschrieben hast für Schwachsinn erklären.
> 
> Die sind verdammt gefährlich und es gibt genug Menschen die verzweifelt sind und sich dann an solchen Betrügern festhalten wollen.



Der Film und das Buch war scheisse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist aber ein gutes beispiel wie einfach es ist Junge leute zu manipulieren


----------



## xFraqx (16. April 2008)

Scientology Werbung auf einer US Seite ist so wie christliche Werbung auf deutschen Seiten. Beides nicht gut.

Und in den USA gilt nun einmal ein anderes Recht was Religionen angeht , als hier. Was hier erlaubt ist , ist dort auch nicht erlaubt. Wenn es eine deutsche Site wäre , würd ich mir sorgen machen.

Ihr seid selbst wahrscheinlich Christen aber regt euch über Scientology auf ? -> Selfowned.


Ja und nun flamed mich ruhig , ich bin bekennender Anti - Christ.


----------



## stahlratte (16. April 2008)

Waldmond schreibt: 

"Hier wird beschrieben was eine Sekte ist:
Sekte bei Wikipedia
Weiter oben hat jemand danach gefragt

Auch diese Chekliste sollten sich alle mal reinziehen:
Chekliste für unbekannte Gruppen

Noch was zum Thema Religionsfreiheit: Sicherlich sollte jeder seine Religion in Ruhe ausführen können, ohne dabei angst zu haben auf dem Scheiterhaufen zu landen oder der Folter ausgesetzt zu werden. Aber die Religion muss sich dem Gesetz unterordnen. Eine Religion die nur das Ziel hat andere Religionen auszulöschen (monotheismus) oder gar den Staat zu stürzen und zu ersetzen und somit andere bei ihrer Religionsausübung gefärdet, fällt hier eindeutig aus dem Raster der Religionsfreiheit."

Lieber Waldmond, nimms mir nich übel, aber bitte nicht mit Halbwahrheiten um Dich werfen! Denn Dein Beitrag ist ziemlicher Unsinn.
Erstens heißt Monotheismus einfach nur, dass man an einen Gott glaubt, nicht an mehrere Götter. Das bezieht sich auf den eigenen Glauben und hat mit anderen Religionen zunächst mal gar nichts zu tun, und von "anderen Religionen auslöschen" ist auch nicht die Rede.
Zweitens muss sich keine Religion dem Staat unterordnen, wir haben eine klare Trennung von Staat und religion. Schau mal in Art 4 I, II GG. 
Womit Du Recht hast: Natürlich ist eine "Religion", die das Ziel hat, den Staat zu stürzen verfassungsfeindlich und kann (und muss) verboten werden. Aber grundsätzlich kann jede Religionsgemeinschaft erstmal machen was sie will und ist NICHT dem Staat untergeordnet, nur dem Gesetz, aber das ist jeder. Das mag zwar klingen, als sei das nur ein geringer Unterschied, in der Praxis aber ist dieser Unterschied enorm wichtig!!

Also bitte, erst recherchieren oder wissen, dann schreiben. :-)

Viele Grüße


----------



## RadioactiveMan (16. April 2008)

LorthBoggy schrieb:


> Der Film und das Buch war scheisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ähem...nicht nur junge leute
es gibt auch genug erwachsene, die alles sofort für münze nehmen


----------



## LorthBoggy (16. April 2008)

Nach meiner meinug ist eine Relligion nichts anderes als eine Sekte.

So ist das Christentum nichts als eine grosse Sekte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (16. April 2008)

LorthBoggy schrieb:


> Nach meiner meinug ist eine Relligion nichts anderes als eine Sekte.
> 
> So ist das Christentum nichts als eine grosse Sekte.
> 
> ...


harte worte... harte worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrics (16. April 2008)

ähm also ich bin 14 jahre alt und habe grade meinen bruder gaefragt was das sei.(wollte mir jetz nich die stimmtung versauen von wegen kranke scheiße) und so wie ich das jetz im forum verstanden habe is das ne sekte die an aliens glaubt und einem geld gibt zum beitreten und dann wieder geld zoggt?


----------



## xFraqx (16. April 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> harte worte... harte worte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber wahr. 

Am besten ist es , sich keiner Religion anzuschließen . Jede Religion hat nur Nachteile. Wie sangen die Onkelz doch einst " Du bezahlst für ihren Segen , für die Angst vor dem Tod [...] "


----------



## Te-Rax (16. April 2008)

D3L1GHT schrieb:


> Unsere Welt ist heute zu aufgeklärt, um auf etwas so populäres wie Scientology reinzufallen.
> 
> Aber so ein Experiment, wie "The third wave" würde mit Sicherheit noch funktionieren.



Noooo! Über Scientology weiß man viel weniger als über andere dinge. Teilweise kriegt Man das garnicht mit? Und wenn man über das 3. Reich doch so informiert ist...und über Scientology auch? WIeso würde das dann mit Scientology nicht auch klappen?


----------



## Occasus (16. April 2008)

geld regiert die welt. so auch in diesem fall. warcraftmovies schert sich nicht darum was bei ihnen werbung macht. hauptsache geld. 
kann sie aber in jeder hinsicht verstehen, da es auch geld benötigt um die server aufrecht zu erhalten usw.


----------



## Agyros (16. April 2008)

Versteh das Drama nu nicht, wenn da jetzt nen Link gestanden hätte zu den Zeugen Jehovas, der Katholischen Kirche oder sonst irgendwelchen anderen Spinnern, hätte sich auch niemand aufgeregt.

Für mich sind das genauso Sekten ... und mir ists daher wayne.

Zumindest hatte ich noch keinen Scientologen vor der Tür stehen, der was von mir wollte, find ich persönlich schlimmer als nen Werbebanner.


----------



## Mokrar (16. April 2008)

Also wie hier auch schon öfter erwähnt, ist Scientology weniger eine Sekte (obwohl oft als solche betitelt) als vielmehr eine wirtschaftliche Organisation, die sich mit dem Geld ihrer Mitglieder immer mehr Macht verschafft.
Und genau darum gehts auch: Reine Macht durch Geld und wirtschaftliche Kraft. Wisst ihr, was die an Aktienanteilen und finanziellen Mitteln besitzen ? Das ist für mich etwas reichlich viel für so eine radikale bzw machthungrige Gruppe...
Und das mit der Werbung ist einfach nur gefährlich und zeigt, in vielen bereichen scientology schon drin ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thranduilo (16. April 2008)

krass
das ja immernoch da
ziemlich heftig was die sich erlauben
aber scientology hat eben auch das geld dafür^^

gut, auch wenns keine sekte ist , sidnd ie zielich gefählich,d ie beuten jeden aus, bei dem sich die möglichkeit ergibt


----------



## Trexmore (16. April 2008)

Ich finde es echt schade das solche Seiten überhaupt solche Werbung zulassen vor allem das man sowas überhaupt nötig hat ist echt Schade, Eigentlich sollte man solche seiten meiden und werde wahrscheinlich auch dies tun, und hoffe das die gesetzliche änderung kommt dann ist die Sekte eh verboten wahrscheinlich.(hoffe mal)


----------



## alexaner666 (16. April 2008)

> Ich finde es echt schade das solche Seiten überhaupt solche Werbung zulassen vor allem das man sowas überhaupt nötig hat ist echt Schade, Eigentlich sollte man solche seiten meiden und werde wahrscheinlich auch dies tun, und hoffe das die gesetzliche änderung kommt dann ist die Sekte eh verboten wahrscheinlich.(hoffe mal)


Du kannst nicht einfach irgendwelche organisationen verbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im dritten Reich zu Adolfs Zeiten hätte man das gekonnt.


----------



## Trexmore (16. April 2008)

Wer sagt denn das ich das tue , naja mal Grundgesetz gelesen ? wahrscheinlich nicht !! Es gibt überwachungsvereine die solche vereine überprüfen .Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexaner666 (16. April 2008)

> Wer sagt denn das ich das tue , naja mal Grundgesetz gelesen ? wahrscheinlich nicht !! Es gibt überwachungsvereine die solche vereine überprüfen .Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. top.gif


nein konntest du nicht.
was soll mir das sagen?


----------



## sarkunas (16. April 2008)

Nunja ich komm nicht auf die webside dank morzilla....

Attackierende Website vermutet!   

Die Website auf warcraftmovies.com wurde als attackierende Seite gemeldet und auf Grund Ihrer Sicherheitseinstellungen blockiert.


Attackierende Websites versuchen, Programme zu installieren, die private Informationen stehlen, Ihren Computer verwenden, um andere zu attackieren oder Ihr System beschädigen.

Website-Betreiber, die glauben, dass Ihre Website zu Unrecht als attackierende Website gemeldet wurde, können eine erneute Einschätzung beantragen.


----------



## SiliTheMage (16. April 2008)

ich weis nidmal was das is xD aber hört sich nach irgendwa smit religion an von dem her wayne ^^


----------



## airace (16. April 2008)

ich finde das echt heftig wurde letzt von son heini angequatsch in hamburg und der hat mich gefragt ob ich zu ihrer blöden sekte soll und ich meinte nur mhh klar ich hab kein bock aufm son sekten scheis und dan wollte er mier noch was hinterher blabern bin dan aber weggegangen...und ich finde das mit der werb ung absulut nicht ok...


----------



## Waldmond (17. April 2008)

stahlratte schrieb:


> Lieber Waldmond, nimms mir nich übel, aber bitte nicht mit Halbwahrheiten um Dich werfen! Denn Dein Beitrag ist ziemlicher Unsinn.
> Erstens heißt Monotheismus einfach nur, dass man an einen Gott glaubt, nicht an mehrere Götter. Das bezieht sich auf den eigenen Glauben und hat mit anderen Religionen zunächst mal gar nichts zu tun, und von "anderen Religionen auslöschen" ist auch nicht die Rede.
> Zweitens muss sich keine Religion dem Staat unterordnen, wir haben eine klare Trennung von Staat und religion. Schau mal in Art 4 I, II GG.
> Womit Du Recht hast: Natürlich ist eine "Religion", die das Ziel hat, den Staat zu stürzen verfassungsfeindlich und kann (und muss) verboten werden. Aber grundsätzlich kann jede Religionsgemeinschaft erstmal machen was sie will und ist NICHT dem Staat untergeordnet, nur dem Gesetz, aber das ist jeder. Das mag zwar klingen, als sei das nur ein geringer Unterschied, in der Praxis aber ist dieser Unterschied enorm wichtig!!
> ...



Mir ist klar das Monotheismus bedeutet das man nur an einen Gott glaubt und genau das sind die Gefährlichsten Religionen, da sie keine anderen Götter neben sich dulden. Wenn du dir die monotheistischen Religionen so ansiehst wirst du erkennen das es genau jene waren die am meisten gewütet heben. Siehe Hexenverbrennungen, Heiliger Krieg, Selbsmordattentäeter usw.

Natürlich gibt es auch andere Religionen die Brutal sind, aber bei denen die nur einen Gott dulden ist es besonders ausgeprägt.

Natürlich ist die Religion dem Staat untergeordnet und sie kann nicht tun was sie will. Keiner Religion ist es z.B. erlaubt Menschenopfer zu bringen da es gegen unser Gesetz verstößt. Jede Religion muss sich daher dem GG unterordnen und weiter geht nun mal die Religionsfreiheit nicht, ob dir das nun passt oder nicht. Ist einfach so.


----------



## Waldmond (17. April 2008)

Hier noch mal was über die Philosophie von S.......
Die meinen das wirklich ernst was hier unten steht!

-----------------------------------------------
Wer ist Xemu? Ich möchte Ihnen eine Geschichte erzählen. Sitzen sie bequem? Gut, dann kann ich beginnen:

Es war einmal vor langer Zeit (genauer gesagt vor 75 Millionen Jahren), da lebte ein ausserirdischer galaktischer Fürst namens Xemu. Xemu herrschte über alle Planeten in diesem Teil der Galaxis, inklusive unserem eigenen Planeten Erde, der damals allerdings Teegeeack genannt wurde.

Nun hatte Xenu ein Problem: Alle der 76 von ihm regierten Planeten waren überbevölkert. Jeder Planet hatte eine durchschnittliche überbevölkerung von 178 Milliarden Bürgern. Er wollte dieses Problem loswerden, und er fasste einen Plan:


Xemu übernahm mit Hilfe von Abtrünnigen die volle Kontrolle über die guten Leute und die loyalen Offiziere. Dann, mit Hilfe von Psychiatern, liess er Milliarden von Bürgern zur überprüfung der Einkommenssteuer zusammenrufen, aber stattdessen wurden diese in einem Gemisch von Alkohol und Glykol eingefroren. Diese Leute wurden in Weltraumflugzeuge verladen, welche wie DC8s aussahen (außer dass sie Raketenmotoren statt Propellern hatten)


Diese DC8-Flugzeuge flogen dann zur Erde, wo Hunderte von Milliarden tiefgefrorener Leuten um Vulkane herum aufgestapelt wurden. Als sie damit fertig waren, versenkten sie Wasserstoffbomben in den Vulkanen, die Xemu dann alle gleichzeitig detonieren liess, und so wurden alle getötet.


Hier endet unsere Geschichte jedoch noch nicht: Da jedermann eine Seele hat (die wir in dieser Story "Thetan" nennen wollen), muss man diese austricksen, damit sie nicht zurückkommen kann. Da nun Billionen von Seelen durch die nuklearen Winde in alle Richtungen geblasen wurden, hatte Xemu elektronische Fallen aufgestellt, welche die Seelen in elektronischen Strahlen gefangen hielten (diese Strahlen waren klebrig wie Fliegenfallen).


Nachdem er all die Seelen eingefangen hatte, liess er sie in Schachteln packen und zu riesigen Kinos bringen. Dort mussten alle Seelen tagelang spezielle 3D-Filme anschauen, die ihnen vorzeigten, wie ihr Leben sein sollte sowie viele andere verwirrende Dinge. In diesen Filmen wurden ihnen falsche Bilder gezeigt und eingeprägt, und es wurde ihnen erklärt, dass diese Gott, den Teufel und Christus darstellen. Dieser Prozess heisst "Implantierung" in dieser Geschichte.


Am Ende der Vorführungen, als die Seelen das Kino verliessen, fingen sie an sich zu vereinigen. Da alle den gleichen Film gesehen hatten, dachten sie, sie alle wären gleich. Sie wuchsen zu Gruppen von einigen Tausend zusammen. Da nur einige wenige lebende Körper übriggeblieben waren, blieben sie in diesem Zustand und nahmen diese Körper in Besitz.


Was geschah nun mit Xemu? Loyale Offiziere überwältigten ihn schliesslich und schlossen ihn in einen Berg auf einem der Planeten ein. Er wird von einem Kraftfeld, das von einer immerwährenden Stromquelle gespeist wird, am Ausbrechen gehindert, und ist heute noch immer am Leben.


Das war die Geschichte. Und darum ist heute jedermann von diesen Zusammenschlüssen von Seelen gefüllt, die "Körperthetane" genannt werden. Und wenn wir unsere Seele befreien wollen, müssen wir uns zuerst all dieser "Körperthetane" entledigen und zu diesem Zweck viel Geld bezahlen. Und der einzige Grund, warum Leute an Christus und Gott glauben, liegt an dem Film, den ihre Körperthetane vor 75 Millionen Jahren gesehen haben.


So, wie denken Sie über diese Geschichte?


Wie? Sie denken, es sei eine dumme Geschichte?


Nun, das denken wir auch. Trotzdem - diese Geschichte ist der Glaubenskern einer Religion, die als Scientology* bekannt ist. Wüssten die Leute vorab über diese Geschichte Bescheid, würden sie sich dieser Religion kaum anschliessen. Sie wird Ihnen jedoch erst erzählt, wenn Sie eine ihrer geheimen Stufen namens OT III erreicht haben. Danach wird von Ihnen erwartet, dass Sie telephatisch mit diesen Körperthetanen kommunizieren und sie so dazu bringen, Sie zu verlassen. Sie haben eine Menge Geld zu bezahlen, um diese Stufe zu erreichen (oder Sie haben viele lange Jahre eine Menge Arbeit zu extrem niedrigem Lohn für diese Organisation auszuführen). 
----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dogi (17. April 2008)

> Naja, ich denke auch die jüngeren (so wie ich) sollten intelligent und gebildet genug sein, um zu wissen, was Scientology wirklich ist.



wenn es diese intelligenten und gebildeten "jüngeren" menschen gäbe, dann gäbe es kein dauerndes geheule von wegen "mein acc wurde gehackt", weil man auf allen möglichen seiten rumklickt etc ;-)
und das betrifft sicher nicht nur jüngere spieler ... ^^


----------



## Dalmus (17. April 2008)

Mokrar schrieb:


> Und genau darum gehts auch: Reine Macht durch Geld und wirtschaftliche Kraft. Wisst ihr, was die an Aktienanteilen und finanziellen Mitteln besitzen ? Das ist für mich etwas reichlich viel für so eine radikale bzw machthungrige Gruppe...
> Und das mit der Werbung ist einfach nur gefährlich und zeigt, in vielen bereichen _*Microsoft*_ schon drin ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab da einfach mal ein Wort geändert (hervorgehoben), um zu verdeutlichen, daß eine solche Aussage auf alles mögliche zutreffen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Waldmond: Nimm eine beliebige Glaubensgemeinschaft x, nimm Dir ihre Glaubensinhalte vor und Du findest immer irgendeine Geschichte, über die man sich lustig machen kann.

Da war da also vor langer Zeit dieser Gott ... bla bla ... Adam und Eva ... laver laver ... Zwei Söhne namens Kain und Abel, aber Kain hatte zwuschendurch einen schlechten Tag, weil ihm die Feldarbeit fürchterlich auf den Keks ging und erschlug Abel kurzerhand (und war damit logischerweise der letzte Mensch auf der Welt).
... blubb blubb ... Kain wanderte aus ins Lande Nod, nahm sich eine Frau und lebte glücklich und halbwegs zufrieden dort mit den vielen anderen Menschen...

So, wie denken Sie über diese Geschichte?

Wie? Sie denken, es sei eine dumme Geschichte?


----------



## Draco1985 (17. April 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Wie? Sie denken, es sei eine dumme Geschichte?



Ist es auch. Und ich bedauere jedes arme Schwein, das immer noch glaubt, dass es sich exakt so zugetragen hat. Das ist zum Glück heutzutage aber auch nur noch eine ignorante Minderheit.

Die meisten Gläubigen sind sich bewusst, dass die heiligen Schriften in den seltensten Fällen wörtlich zu interpretieren sind, sondern als Parabeln. Das ist bei scientology allerdings anders. Denen wird diese Story als TATSACHE verkauft (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). Wenn man Zweifel daran ließe, dass sich diese Sci-Fantasy-Story wirklich zugetragen hat, dann könnte man einige Einnahmen abschreiben, die man im Moment aus "Seminaren" und ähnlichem für Sektenangehörige bekommt.


----------



## Dalmus (17. April 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ist es auch. Und ich bedauere jedes arme Schwein, das immer noch glaubt, dass es sich exakt so zugetragen hat. Das ist zum Glück heutzutage aber auch nur noch eine ignorante Minderheit.
> 
> Die meisten Gläubigen sind sich bewusst, dass die heiligen Schriften in den seltensten Fällen wörtlich zu interpretieren sind, sondern als Parabeln. Das ist bei scientology allerdings anders.* Denen wird diese Story als TATSACHE verkauft (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes).* Wenn man Zweifel daran ließe, dass sich diese Sci-Fantasy-Story wirklich zugetragen hat, dann könnte man einige Einnahmen abschreiben, die man im Moment aus "Seminaren" und ähnlichem für Sektenangehörige bekommt.


Ist das so? Hier postet jemand ein Zitat von irgendwoher, in dem der Hinweis steht "Sie wird Ihnen jedoch erst erzählt, wenn Sie eine ihrer geheimen Stufen namens OT III erreicht haben."
Schwer überprüfbar für mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das dumme ist, daß hier denke ich jeder nur spekuliert und Informationen aus 2. oder 3. Hand hat.
Und anhand dieser _Informationen_ wird hier _diskutiert_.


----------



## Shadowelve (17. April 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach hat Sektenwerbung da nichts verloren. Jeder Mensch glaubt halt an das was er glauben möchte und das ist gut so, ich finde Sektenbwerbung extrem störend.
Störend und verwunderlich war auch, als ich die Nacht angewhispert wurde (faghjkltzui, chinafarmer standard char), diese jedoch keine Goldwerbung oder lvlservice war, sondern eine FSK 18 Werbung. Ich werde jetzt hier nicht erläutern worums genau ging, aber anscheinend versucht irgendwer die Leute nun mit XXX-angeboten zu locken und auf Links zu nicht jugendfreien Webseiten aufmerksam zu machen...

Fazit: Werbung = Scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bullybaer (17. April 2008)

Die Geschichte könnte Erich von Däniken für die erfunden haben^^

Vor ettlichen Jahren hatte sich mal ein Bekannter von mir mit denen angelegt. Er hatte die volle Unterstützung einer Jugendorganisation einer unserer großen politischen Parteien in Deutschland. Er war
da selber Mitglied (also in der Parteiorganisation). Das ganze endete in Morddrohungen gegen ihn und Manipulation an seinem PKW
(Bremsen). Er konnte letzendlich keine rechtlichen Schritte gegen die durchsetzen. Es ging aus wie das Hornberger Schiessen. 

Die schrecken meiner Meinung nach vor nichts zurück und sind gemeingefährlich.


----------



## Draco1985 (17. April 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ist das so? Hier postet jemand ein Zitat von irgendwoher, in dem der Hinweis steht "Sie wird Ihnen jedoch erst erzählt, wenn Sie eine ihrer geheimen Stufen namens OT III erreicht haben."
> Schwer überprüfbar für mich.
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn es anders wäre, dann wären die Typen ziemlich blöd. Da sich ihr komplettes "Geschäftsmodell" auf diese Story bezieht. Selbst wenn man erst später die ganze Story erzählt bekommt, wird schon bei der Anwerbung der Thetan-Mist ausgepackt.


----------



## Wuzilla (17. April 2008)

Das Problem ist doch nur, dass Scientology in den USA eine anerkannte und von vielen geschätzte
Religionsgemeinschaft ist.
Damit haben sie, zumindest auf US-Websites, jedes Recht zu werben.
Und für die USA ist dies völlig normal und genauso eine Werbung wie für ein Erfrischungsgetränk.

Verbieten sollte man diese Sekte, und es ist nichts anderes, hierzulande natürlich dennoch.
Die Gefahren wurden ja schon ausreichend diskutiert.

Aber es ist, wie so oft, längst auch ein Politikum.
Gute Beziehungen zu den USA, wichtiger Handelspartner, und da Scientology in den USA in Politik und
Wirtschaft enormen Einfluss hat, somit ein brisantes Thema für unsere Gesetzgeber.
Ein Verbot könnte diplomatische Konsequenzen haben, die einfach keiner verursachen möchte.
Man denke da an unsere (berechtigte) Verweigerung in Sachen Irak-Krieg.

Und so lässt man es bei der Überwachung und versucht zu kontrollieren.
Da Scientology natürlich nicht doof ist, wird alles übel ihrerseits deshalb von angeblich unabhängigen
Unterorganisationen durchgeführt und ein endgültiger Beweis ihrer Verbrechen kann nicht geführt werden.

Ein ewiges Thema also, dass ab und zu mal hochkommt, im Grunde aber von allen Seiten ausgesessen
werden soll.


----------



## Mirror's Truth (17. April 2008)

auf youtube gibts auch werbung von scientology


----------



## Alfadaz (17. April 2008)

Mirror schrieb:


> auf youtube gibts auch werbung von scientology




richtig hab ich auch gerade gesehn


----------



## Alfadaz (17. April 2008)

Mirror schrieb:


> auf youtube gibts auch werbung von scientology




richtig hab ich auch gerade gesehn 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinex (17. April 2008)

Alfadaz schrieb:


> richtig hab ich auch gerade gesehn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh mein gott sie sind überall *sich unterm schreibtisch verkriech*

ne echt, seit tom sich dazu bekannt hat geht mir diese glaubensgemeinschaft richtig auf den zeiger o,O


----------



## Furface (17. April 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr echt, irgendwelche kinder die sich ein paar warcraftfilmchen reinziehen wollen gehen tatsächlich auf scientology ein?Heute weiß doch jeder, was das für kranke scheiße ist...



ja, ... und weil das so viele wissen, hat die sekte auch so viele mitglieder und schafft es, diese auch immer noch fein zu vermehren. und wo die alle ihre finger drin haben, davon wollen wir gar nicht erst reden. wen es doch interessiert, der kann sich ja mal hier schlau machen!


----------



## Scred (17. April 2008)

das is echt mieß...ausbeutete bis zum geht nich mehr


----------



## Schamll (17. April 2008)

einfach nur krank


----------



## killahunter (17. April 2008)

was hats mit der sekte denn auf sich???


----------



## Grimmrog (17. April 2008)

Tja, bei 10 millionen Gamern, kann man ja Versuschen ein Paar verrückte abzuwerben, nur wenn die denen dann ans Vermögen gehen, dann isses aus mit WoW, udn der große Schreck wird kommen.

Seh shcon, 4. Addon zu WoW, Shadows of Scientology XD Wird Azeroth dieser Bedrohung Stand halten?


----------



## Àrcadurus (17. April 2008)

Es kommt noch schlimmer, jetzt ist schon Scientology Werbung bei
Youtube...

Siehe:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ajy0w1XPJk8

Naja was soll man machen, ein bischen krank ist das ja schon


----------



## Wuzilla (17. April 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> Nur Vollidioten fallen auf so was rein.



Sowas hört man leider oft.
Glaubt Ihr denn wirklich, dass die mit nem flotten Cap auf dem Kopf rumlaufen, ein Formular in der Hand, und
einfach Jemanden ansprechen, ob er Mitglied werden will.

In erster Linie suchen sie Opfer unter psychisch labilen Menschen.
Und JEDER von uns kann durch Schicksalsschläge labil werden.

Sie unterwandern oder gründen - als Unterorganisation - Therapiezentren, Selbsthilfegruppen usw.
In diese Gruppen kommen Menschen, die ihr Leben sowieso ändern wollen oder müssen.

An diesem Punkt setzen sie mit Psychotricks bis hin zur massiven Gehirnwäsche ein und fangen die Leute.
Dabei trifft es auch Menschen, die ihren Lebtag nicht geglaubt hätten, dass sie darauf reinfallen könnten.

Wie gesagt, durch massive Schicksalsschläge kann absolut jeder in so eine Situation kommen und wenn
man dann an eine falsche Gruppe gerät ist es geschehen.

Da kann auch Aufklärung kaum helfen, da hilft nur Überwachung und Kontrolle dieser Organisation um
die entsprechenden Gruppen entlarven zu können.


----------



## Raorkon (17. April 2008)

ICh habe diese Werbung jetzt auch schon auf 
Youtube
ICQ.com
myspace
und noch auf 
diversen kostenlosen Webseiten (wo man zwar nichts bezahlt aber mann dann Werbung auf der Seite hat)
gesehen und denke das man selbst schud ist wenn man auf Werbung clickt. Eltern die ihren kindern nicht beibringen das man auf Internet Werbung nicht klickt haben selbst schuld wenn ihr "Wonneproppen" aufeinmal ein Sektenmitglied ist und sich irgentwann für einen (vermeintlichen) Gott in die Luft sprengt. (Oder ähnliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## riggedi (17. April 2008)

Hi Alexander666!


alexaner666 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr echt, irgendwelche kinder die sich ein paar warcraftfilmchen reinziehen wollen gehen tatsächlich auf scientology ein? Heute weiß doch jeder, was das für kranke scheiße ist...


Bestimmt sind nicht nur "Kinder" auf dieser und den anderen Sites unterwegs! Und "jeder" weiß darüber auch nicht bescheid, wie Du auch an einigen Antworten erlesen kannst. 



alexaner666 schrieb:


> Nur Vollidioten fallen auf so was rein.


Das kommt darauf an, wie ein Mensch erzogen wird und welches Weltbild ihm / ihr dabei vor Augen geführt wird. In den "lovely USA" sieht der Religionsunterricht etwas anders aus als bei uns. Weiß nicht, ob Dir der Begriff "Kreationismus" etwas sagt:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kreationismus
http://www.gavagai.de/arbeiten/HHP29.htm

Aber dort lernen die Kinder, daß es so etwas wie Evolution überhaupt erst gar nicht gegeben hat. Untermalt wird das mit entsprechenden Liederlein, deren Inhalte, hier in Deutschland auf der Straße gesungen, dazu anregen könnten faule Tomaten und Eier nach dem Interpret zu werfen. Diese Menschen werden auch Deine Religion oder Welt- und Lebenseinstellung ordentlich anzweifeln und glauben, daß Du vom Weg abgekommen bist.

So long!

Riggedi

Tante Edith meint übrigens, daß sich eine wahre Religion nicht über Werbung publiziert!


----------



## Aviscall (17. April 2008)

Man glaubt garnicht wo die überall drin stecken.

Vor Jahren gab es im Internet eine Liste mit Firmen, die von Scienthologen gekauft wurden.
Oft auch über Schein oder Drittfirmen. Die Liste wurde aus dem Internet genommen, nachdem eine Horde von Anwälten die Betreiber verfolgt hat. 

Aber ich bin froh, dass wir hier in Europa und besonders in Deutschland als resistent gelten.
In dieser Sekte bezeichnet man Deutschland auch als das Land der Ungläubigen. 

Populäres Beispiel sind vielleicht auch die Walmart Filialen, die vor kurzem für einen Appel und Ei an Rewe verkauft wurden. 
Walmart ist eine Scienthologie Firma und hat in Europa derbe Minusgeschäft gemacht, weil ein Großteil der Kunden den Einkauf dort verweigert hat. Es gibt auch noch viele andere bekannte Firma, die meiner Meinung nach alle Verboten werden sollten. Douglas steht da auch drauf... nur weiß das so gut wie keiner, weil alle zum Schweigen gebracht werden die sich lautstark gegen die Sekte stellen. Und das macht sie so gfährlich. 

Es gibt genügend berichte von Aussteigern, die nun unter gefälschter Identität leben müssen, weil sie von denen massiv bedroht werden.

Jede Seite, ob privat oder kommerziel sollte sich einer Verantwortung bewußt sein und NICHT so eine Sekte durch Werbung unterstützen. Religion gehört nicht in die Werbung. Daran sieht man auch, dass dies keine Religion in dem Sinne ist, sondern ein auf Gewinn orientiertes Unternehmen, wo all das Geld eher nach oben wandert. Besonders da die Mitglieder nach einer Weile Gehirnwäsche eine Aufgabe aller Besitztümer unterzeichen und der Sekte alles übergeben was sie haben.

da steigt mir echt die Galle hoch bei den Typen -.-
und nur weil wahrscheinlich 2/3 aller Amies in der Sekte sind, heißt dass nicht das es toll ist. Eher im Gegenteil, denn ein Durchschnitts-Amerikaner hat auch nur einen IQ von einer leeren Cola-Dose.


----------



## Waldmond (18. April 2008)

Aviscall schrieb:


> Man glaubt garnicht wo die überall drin stecken.
> 
> Vor Jahren gab es im Internet eine Liste mit Firmen, die von Scienthologen gekauft wurden.
> Oft auch über Schein oder Drittfirmen. Die Liste wurde aus dem Internet genommen, nachdem eine Horde von Anwälten die Betreiber verfolgt hat.
> ...



Gibt es so eine Liste für Firmen in Deutschland? Bereits genannte sind von meiner Einkaufsliste gestrichen worden und ich hätte für mein künftiges Konsumverhalten gerne eine vollständige Liste. 

Die Bezeichnung "Ungläubige" find ich aber noch harmlos. In der Tat ist es so das alle Nicht-Scienthologen so betrachtet werden als das sie in der Stufe der Geistigen Entwicklung unter ihnen stehen und nur SIE alleine die Erleuchteten und Vernünftigen sind. Alle die nicht Mitglieder bei den Scienthologen sind haben noch keine ausreichende Entwicklungsstufe erreicht und müssen daher zur Vernunft bekehrt werden. 
*fassungslos den kopf schüttel*


----------



## LordofDemons (18. April 2008)

Nivosa schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den Film "Die Welle" an, oder les besser gleich das Buch. Dann würdest du das was du geschrieben hast für Schwachsinn erklären.
> 
> Die sind verdammt gefährlich und es gibt genug Menschen die verzweifelt sind und sich dann an solchen Betrügern festhalten wollen.


da hast du leider recht, aber wir können nur hoffen das es genug inteligente leute gibt die aufklärung verschaffen


----------



## Viruzzzz (18. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mir egal wenn es von mir ignorant erscheint aber....verbietet den scheiss und zwar ohne kompromisse. Wenn man sich mal näher mit der Materie beschäftigt kommt man schnell zu dem Schluss.
Was früher Nazis waren sind heute die Scientologen.


----------



## CelticBastard (18. April 2008)

Scientology KOSTET! Alleine die die Kurse und unterlagen CD's, Bücher und Ausweise kosten 6000 Euro dazu kommt der Mitgliedsbeitrag im Monat der auch mal mit ca. 800 Euro zu buche schlägt. 
Das Kriminelle an der sache ist, sobald man einen Vertrag mit ihnen eingeht, MUSS man das Geld bezahlen, wie ist egal, Scientology verlangen dann das man einen Kredit aufnimmt...

Klick


----------



## Dark Guardian (18. April 2008)

Ich kann über die Typen nur lachen (gehöre also zu einer unterentwickelten Art).

Es gibt nur 2 Gruppen von Menschen die auf Scientology hereinfallen können:

1. Labile Menschen die keinen anderen Ausweg mehr zu finden glauben. Da wäre zwar jede größere Weltreligion sicher die bessere Wahl aber naja...

2. Leute die einem wirklichen JEDEN Schwachsinn bedingungslos abkaufen. Das ist nun in unserer Gesellschaft eine Minderheit.

Alle anderen Menschen sind entweder 

A) aufgeklärt

 durchschauen Scientology von selber

oder

C) Haben an solchen Dingen kein Interesse (z.B. 16 jährige Hopper die lieber Leute auf der Straße anpöbeln).

Mich tät eher mal die Reaktion der Eltern interessieren wenn die kleinen WoW Spieler ankommen und fragen "Mama, was ist Scientology?". Wenn ein "Keine Ahnung" zurück kommt sieht es übel aus. Andernfalls sollten die Eltern den Kindern schleunigst klarmachen WAS an Scientology so gefährlich ist und nicht nur sagen "die sind böse".

Wer allerdings ein "Promi" oder sonstwie hohes Tier ist und meint denen sein Geld hinterherschieben zu müssen soll es tun.

Das Werbung im Internet irgendwann auftaucht ist klar. Als Webseitenbetreiber hat man auch kaum eine Chance zu unterbinden das die Werbung auf seiner Seite erscheint AUßER man hat Werbefreien Webspace der meist was kostet und man den komplett aus eigener Tasche finanziert (bei nicht werbefreien, aber kostenlosen Webspace hat der Webseitenbetreiber meist keinen Einfluss darauf welche Werbung eingeblendet wird).

Und dann überlegt euch mal wieso die Betreiber der Layer-Ads etc. deren Banner einbinden. GELD, massig GELD. 

Was das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung angeht: Das dürfte weniger der Grund sein warum Scientology nicht verboten wird. WÜRDE man die Sekte verbieten würden sie 100%ig im Untergrund weiterwerkeln. Das hätte zur Folge das man sie nur noch schwerer kontrollieren kann als man es aktuell sowieso schon nicht kann.

Kennt hier jemand SouthPark? Der Sprecher von ChefKoch ist Mitglied bei Scientology und da die Autoren der Serie eine Folge über Scientology ausstrahlen wollten als ChefKoch ausgestiegen (gibt da so ne nette Folge wo ChefKochs Stimme aus alten Aufnahmeschnipseln zusammengeschustert wurde). Ob die Scientology Folge auf Englisch eigentlich veröffentlicht wurde weiss ich grad nicht ^^° aber wohl eher unwarscheinlich....


----------



## elricii (18. April 2008)

http://www.mmorpgforum.com/project.php?issueid=129



> It looks like it was being served by Google adsense. I have blocked their domain now. Let me know if you spot it again or something similar and check which domain it links to so I can block it.
> Reply



Dann is doch alles Gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (18. April 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Ich kann über die Typen nur lachen (gehöre also zu einer unterentwickelten Art).
> 
> Es gibt nur 2 Gruppen von Menschen die auf Scientology hereinfallen können:
> 
> ...



Das kannst du nicht so einfach sagen. Selbst vermeintlich aufgeklärte Menschen können sehr wohl auf solche Sekten reinfallen. So eine Diskussion hatten wir damals im Religionsunterricht. Bei einer guten Argumentation kann selbst der aufgeklärteste Mensch sich nicht mehr davor verschließen.

Du musst davon ausgehen, dass der allgemeine Mensch eher "dumm" ist und sich immer wieder von anderen übers Ohr hauen lässt. Wenn alle so aufgeklärt wären wie du es beschreibst, dann gäbe es keine Betrüger. Denn dann würde sich niemand mehr abziehen lassen. Dem ist leider nicht so. Es gibt viel zu viele Menschen die zu naiv sind um den Betrug hinter diversen Machenschaften zu sehen. Und solange es solche Menschen gibt, werden betrügerischen Sekten wie Scientology immer neue Mitglieder finden, mehr Geld scheffeln und am Ende die Weltherrschaft erringen, denn: Geld regiert die Welt.

In Amerika zählt sowas zur allgemeinen, freien Meinungsäußerung. Genauso darfst du in Amiland auch mit einer Naziuniform rumlaufen und gegen andere "Rassen" hetzen. Aber bei Sex machen sie gleich nen Aufstand. 
Einfach nur armselig sowas.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (18. April 2008)

wo wir grade beim thema sind:

Ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst das Kathie Holmes jetzt nach der Trennung noch ein glückliches Leben führen wird nachdem sie Mitgleid bei denen ist / war. Die werden die auch verfolgen.... na ja wer heiratet auch Typen die mir bis zum bauch gehen aus der Sicht einer Frau.

und für alle die es nicht ganz wissen was diese Sekte ist weil keiner kommt mal auf die Idee es zu schreiben :

Wikipedia Scientology

Ein kleiner Auszug :

Gewinnstreben

Akkumulation von Geld ist ein wesentliches Ziel Scientologys.[98] Dies gilt nicht nur für den Einzelnen, sondern auch für Firmen, die nach scientologischen Prinzipien arbeiten.[98] Die Tatsache der Gewinnorientierung wird von Scientology-Gegnern häufig als Vorwurf vorgebracht.[99] Diese Profitorientierung stünde dem &#8222;abendländischen Religionsverständnis&#8220; entgegen.[100] Hubbard, so der Soziologe Stephen A. Kent, habe Scientology nur den Deckmantel einer &#8222;Religion&#8220; umgehängt, um Steuern zu sparen und auf potenzielle Mitglieder attraktiver zu wirken.[101] Die meisten anderen Sozialwissenschaftler bejahen dagegen die Frage, ob Scientology eine Religion sei.[102]

Darüber hinaus werden viele Produkte und Dienstleistungen Scientologys häufig als überteuert bemängelt, obgleich die meisten Scientologen ihnen diesen Wert beimessen.[35] Ein E-Meter kostete 1998 bei der Church of Scientology etwa 4.000 US-Dollar.[103] Einführungs- und Demonstrationsauditing kostete 1990 umgerechnet ca. 200 Euro für 12½ Stunden, auf einer höheren Stufe können es 3.500 Euro oder mehr sein.[104]


Manipulationsvorwürfe

Bisweilen werden Scientologys Praktiken als Manipulationstechniken betrachtet.[105]

Zentral im Anti-Scientology-Diskurs ist dabei das so genannte Gehirnwäsche-Theorem.[106] Dabei wird eine veraltete psychologische Theorie über die Verhaltensänderung bei Gefangenen totalitärer Regime herangezogen, um den angeblichen Verlust der individuellen Autonomie bei Mitgliedern von Scientology (und anderer so genannter Kulte) zu erklären. Obwohl die Enquete-Kommission des Deutschen Bundestages zu &#8222;Sogenannte Sekten und Psychogruppen&#8220; dieses Konzept ausdrücklich ablehnt, zieht sie es dennoch zur Erklärung Scientologys heran.[107]

Seltener wird Scientology wegen des Gebrauchs von Hypnosetechniken kritisiert. Während Hubbard in Dianetik Hypnose ablehnt,[108] sprach der Report für die australische Regierung im Jahre 1965 davon, dass beim Auditing hypnotisierende Techniken eingesetzt werden.[109]

Der OCA-Test sei zwar kostenfrei, jedoch pseudowissenschaftlich und diene lediglich der Mitgliederwerbung.[42]. Er biete keine eigentliche &#8222;Analyse&#8220;, sondern ende stets mit dem Ergebnis, dass der Getestete ein Verbesserungspotenzial besitze [42].

Stellung zu den Gesundheitsberufen
Scientology-Demonstration gegen Psychiatrie
Scientology-Demonstration gegen Psychiatrie

Scientology ist ausgewiesener Gegner der Psychiatrie und unterstützt Gesundheitspraktiken, die nicht dem Stand der medizinischen Forschung entsprechen, so zum Beispiel die oft im Medienblickpunkt stehende &#8222;stille Geburt&#8220;, bei der der Geburtsvorgang unter größtmöglicher Stille erfolgt.[110] Deshalb wird es insbesondere von Vereinigungen der Gesundheitsberufe kritisch gesehen.[111]

Scientology lehnt den Gebrauch von Psychopharmaka strikt ab.[41] Zum Beispiel startete Scientology in den 1980er Jahren eine Kampagne gegen die Verschreibung von Ritalin bei Kindern mit Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit-/Hyperaktivitätsstörung.[112] Der wohl bekannteste Fall mutmaßlichen scientologischen Fehlverhaltens auf dem Gebiet der Medizin ist dabei der Tod einer Scientologin, die von Mitscientologen nach einem Verkehrsunfall vermutlich nicht genügend medizinisch versorgt worden ist.[113]

Prominente Scientologen
Tom Cruise und Katie Holmes (in der Bildmitte) werden insbesondere im deutschsprachigen Raum als Repräsentanten Scientologys wahrgenommen
Tom Cruise und Katie Holmes (in der Bildmitte) werden insbesondere im deutschsprachigen Raum als Repräsentanten Scientologys wahrgenommen

Scientology versucht insbesondere Schauspieler und andere Personen des öffentlichen Lebens zu rekrutieren und hat damit in den USA auch Erfolg (z. B. tritt Tom Cruise quasi als Repräsentant von Scientology auf[114]). Eine Reihe weiterer Personen des öffentlichen Lebens, zum Beispiel Leah Remini ( CARRIE AUS KING OF QUEENS!! ) und John Travolta, verrichten ähnliche Dienste für Scientology. Im deutschsprachigen Raum ist Franz Rampelmanns Scientology-Mitgliedschaft bekannt.[115]

Die Celebrity Center, die sich speziell um Künstler und Personen kümmern, die in der Öffentlichkeit stehen, betreibt Scientology deshalb, weil Hubbard der Ansicht war, dass Künstler die Art von Menschen sind, und schon immer waren, die die Welt von morgen maßgeblich beeinflussen. Ursula Caberta sieht in diesem &#8222;Rezept, mit berühmten Namen Reklame zu machen, [ein Vorgehen, das] totalitären Systemen entlehnt&#8220;[116] sei.
------------

Kurz BTT:
Ich finde auch das der Verfassungschutz diese Werbungen verbieten sollte jedoch sind nie nach dem Grundgesetz nicht verbietbar.... Die Regierung versucht seit Jahren etwas zu unternehmen aber da sie gegen keine Gesetze wie zb. zu Gewalt aufrufen etc ist der Staat mal wieder machtlos.

Wenn ihr den Wikipedia Beitrag lest seht ihr rechts ein Bild von einer Fußgängerzone und diesem E Meter wo die ihren Stress Test machen um dich zu ködern.. Ich war vor ein paar Monaten in Venlo / niederlande auf dem Samstagsmarkt dor in der Fußgängerzone.. ich habe 3 oder 4 solcher Stände gesehen und hätte fast aus Spass das ausprobiert... Weil nirgends gabs einen Hinweis auf Scientology.. Hab dann im Tv erst gesehen das diese Tests von denen durchgeführt werden um dich zu werben... ALso seid vorsichtig die tarnen sich gut.. die klingeln nicht an der Tür und fragen : Dürfen wir mit ihnen über Gott reden? ( Beste Antwort : Was wollen sie denn über mich reden oder Moment muss grad noch deinen Vorgänger im Garten vergraben.... die kommen nit mehr so schnell dann ^^ )

Und danke das mit Douglas das wusste ich auch noch nit.. Wär mal nett wenn einer ein mein GB oder per Mail mir so ne Liste schicken würde welche Firmen da betroffen sind.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (18. April 2008)

Blechdosenritter schrieb:


> Franz Rampelmann



Wer zum Teufel ist Franz Rampelmann?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lafayette (18. April 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr echt, irgendwelche kinder die sich ein paar warcraftfilmchen reinziehen wollen gehen tatsächlich auf scientology ein?Heute weiß doch jeder, was das für kranke scheiße ist...



Jeden Tag wird mindestens ein Opfer geboren.Dass du scheinbar keins bist, ehrt Dich sehr. Aber wie viele (Du scheinbar nicht) wissen, betreiben die Scienties bevorzugt bei der jungen (noch beeinflussbaren) Bevölkerung ihre "Kundenakquise"...


----------



## Tafkatb (18. April 2008)

sekten werbung gibt nicht nur auf Warcraftmovies.com mir ist heute das erstemal die selbe Werbung auf Youtube.com aufgefallen und das finde ich persönlich viel heftiger da diese seite von viele mehr leuten am Tag besucht wird


----------



## Captain_Chaos (18. April 2008)

Lafayette schrieb:


> Jeden Tag wird mindestens ein Opfer geboren.Dass du scheinbar keins bist, ehrt Dich sehr. Aber wie viele (Du scheinbar nicht) wissen, betreiben die Scienties bevorzugt bei der jungen (noch beeinflussbaren) Bevölkerung ihre "Kundenakquise"...



Genau. Der Mensch ist gerade in jungen Jahren sehr beeinflussbar. In der Tierwelt nennt es sich die "sensible Phase", in der das Tier auf seine Mutter geprägt wird. Das ist kurz nach der Geburt. Beim Menschen ist das noch etwas anders. 

Vorallem Religionen suchen sich ihre Anhänger bei den jüngeren Menschen, weil man sie noch beeinflussen kann. In späteren Jahren klappt das nicht mehr so gut. Deshalb lehne ich es auch ab, dass solche Werbung im Rahmen eines Spieles gezeigt eird, das auch jüngere, beeinflussbarere Menschen spielen.


----------



## Göttlich (18. April 2008)

hmm naja kein plan was ihr für probleme habt damit 
seken wie sincolgoy ( hoffe richtig geschrieben) waren damals bei uns sogar lehrplan thema in der schule 6 klasse oder so da waren wir auch nicht älter als 11-13 
es gehört nunmal zur allgemein bildung zu wissen was umsich herum passiert und das gehört nunmal dazu 
und wer weiss was das ist brauch auch nicht auf sowas hereinfallen ganz einfach


----------



## Invocation (18. April 2008)

Aviscall schrieb:


> Populäres Beispiel sind vielleicht auch die Walmart Filialen, die vor kurzem für einen Appel und Ei an Rewe verkauft wurden.
> Walmart ist eine Scienthologie Firma und hat in Europa derbe Minusgeschäft gemacht, weil ein Großteil der Kunden den Einkauf dort verweigert hat. Es gibt auch noch viele andere bekannte Firma, die meiner Meinung nach alle Verboten werden sollten. Douglas steht da auch drauf... nur weiß das so gut wie keiner, weil alle zum Schweigen gebracht werden die sich lautstark gegen die Sekte stellen. Und das macht sie so gfährlich.
> 
> Jede Seite, ob privat oder kommerziel sollte sich einer Verantwortung bewußt sein und NICHT so eine Sekte durch Werbung unterstützen. Religion gehört nicht in die Werbung. Daran sieht man auch, dass dies keine Religion in dem Sinne ist, sondern ein auf Gewinn orientiertes Unternehmen, wo all das Geld eher nach oben wandert. Besonders da die Mitglieder nach einer Weile Gehirnwäsche eine Aufgabe aller Besitztümer unterzeichen und der Sekte alles übergeben was sie haben.
> ...


Tja hüte dich mit dem was du hier behauptest. Wal Mart gehört sicherlich nicht zu Scientology. Wal Mart als großter Einzelhändler der Welt macht geschätzte 350 Mrd. $ Umsatz im Jahr und ist eine reine AG. Evtl. hält Scientology ein paar Aktien in unbedeutendem maße und hat in dem laden mal gar nichts zu sagen.
Wal mart ist auf dem deutschen Markt gescheitert weil ihr konzept nicht aufging. Sie kamen preislich nicht mit aldi, lidl etc. mit, weil sie discounter nicht vom heimatmarkt in den staaten kennen. Deshalb haben sie auch die paar filialen an die Metro AG (real, kaufhof, mediamarkt, saturn etc.) verkauft.
Es gibt natürlich scientology unternehemen, diese sind aber oft in bildungsbereich tätig. man will ja nicht unbedingt nur geld verdienen, man will leute beeinflussen.
Scientology ist mächtig in den staaten und natürlich auch gefährlich, aber die weit größere bedeutung haben meiner meinung nach die evangelikalen (und bush ist einer davon). die wortwörtliche auslegung der bibel mit all den deraus entstehenden randerscheinung wie kreationismus, ablehnung von homosexualität, todesstrafe etc. sind bedeutend schlimmer weil dies wirklich 50% der Amerikaner glauben. scientology kann da mit seinen paar hanseln nicht viel ausrichten. Frei nach dem Motto: Mussolini war eine bedrohung für die welt, hitler war aber noch viel schlimmer.


----------



## Furface (18. April 2008)

Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Wer zum Teufel ist Franz Rampelmann?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein "schauspieler" ... spielt bei der "lindenstraße" den olaf kling (sohn von else kling ... gott hab sie seelig)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. April 2008)

jaaa ich hät auch gern ne mail mit der liste

und es freut mich das die community so einheitlich gegen die jungs von Scientology wettert,

ich wusste doch das auch auf buffed ncoh vernünftige leute unterwegs sind


----------



## El Con (18. April 2008)

Alptraum Scientology oder Hetzpropaganda in Reinform?

&#8222;Alptraum Scientology&#8220; und ähnlich lauten die Buchtitel und Schlagzeilen, wenn es um die Mitglieder der von L. R. Hubbard gegründeten Scientology-Kirche geht. Doch ich frage mich, ob die Scientologen der Alptraum sind, oder ob sie derzeit einen solchen erleben müssen; denn zur Zeit ist die Scientology-Kirche die mit Abstand am meisten verfolgte und diskriminierte Glaubensgemeinschaft in Deutschland.
Wenn es um Scientology geht, kennt die Hetzmaschinerie keine Grenzen. Werden Scientologen gar in einem Hetzartikel karikiert, so kommen als Darstellungen Insekten, Spinnen, Vampire, Teufel oder Kraken zu Papier - kurzum alles, was diese Menschen als verabscheuungswürdige und böswillige Kreaturen darstellt. Mittels gezielter Hetzpropaganda wird das Volk regelrecht zum Haß aufgestachelt.
Allerdings ist dies nicht alles. In sogenannten Aufklärungskampagnen werden Scientologen als Kriminelle dargestellt und in der Folge davon als solche behandelt. Was den Anhängern dieser Religionsgemeinschaft derzeit angetan wird, paßt auf keine Kuhhaut. Ich habe mehrere Ordner mit Fallbeispielen, welche das erschreckende Ausmaß der Intoleranz allein gegen diese Organisation und ihre Mitglieder aufzeigen. Leider kann in diesem Buch nicht alles beschrieben werden, da es den Rahmen sprengen würde. 
Bereits 1991 ist die Hamburger Kriminalpolizei aktiv geworden, um die Vorwürfe gegen die Scientology-Kirche zu untersuchen. Doch weder bei den erbittertsten Gegnern noch bei den angeblichen &#8222;Opfern&#8220; wurde sie fündig. Keiner der Befragten konnte vor dem Staatsanwalt konkrete Angaben machen. Auch wurde nicht ein einziger Geschädigter vorgezeigt. Das umfassende Ermittlungs-verfahren wurde eingestellt. 
Wo aber sind die terrorisierten Aussteiger geblieben? Die Scientology-Gegner sagten daraufhin, daß diese Angst hätten und baten um Zeugenschutz. Auf eine Anfrage antwortete der Senat: &#8222;Die Frage, ob Zeugenschutz gewährt werden könnte, bejahten die Senatsvertreter, wenn es Zeugen gäbe.&#8220; 
Also scheint es mit anderen Worten gar keine gegeben zu haben. Aber dafür um so mehr aufgebauschte oder gar frei erfundene Horrorgeschichten.
Denn ein Gegner muß nicht unbedingt die Wahrheit sagen, wenn man ihm glauben soll, sondern er muß lediglich eine Behauptung aufstellen, sie beteuern und oft genug wiederholen. Wenn sich der Gedanke einmal in den Köpfen der Menschen festgesetzt hat, kann man diesen  nun um so besser verhetzen und manipulieren.
Es wird weiterhin behauptet, er wird damit unter Druck gesetzt und erpreßt, wenn er aussteigen will. Ich kenne nicht einen ehemaligen Scientologen, dem dies passiert ist, und erst recht keinen, dem damit gedroht wurde oder wird. Auch diese Behauptung stammt einmal wieder von erbitterten Gegnern.
Von Dingen, die bei einem sogenannten Auditing gesprochen werden, gerät nichts an die Öffentlichkeit, was etwa mit dem Beichtgeheimnis der katholischen Kirche vergleichbar wäre.
So steht zum Beispiel im Auditorenkodex: &#8222;Der Auditor ist vertrauenswürdig. 
Er versteht, daß ihm der Preclear seine Hoffnung für größere geistige Gesundheit und Glück anvertraut hat, und dieses Vertrauen ist geheiligt und darf nie gebrochen werden.&#8220; Klingt dies etwa nach Ausplaudern des Gehörten?  Wohl kaum.
Der dümmste Vorwurf allerdings, der mir je zu Ohren kam, ist jener, daß Scientology gar keine Religion sei, da kein Götter- oder Jenseitsglaube existierten. Statt eines Jenseitsglaubens existiert allerdings ein starker Reinkarnationsgedanke, welcher sogar die Grundlage vieler Auditings bildet. Sehr gut ist dies in L. Ron Hubbards Buch &#8222;Haben Sie vor diesem Leben gelebt?&#8220; erklärt. 
Und statt mit einem unpersönlichen Gott ist bei Scientology das Universum mit vielen verschiedenen Göttern bevölkert, die im großen Spiel die Mitspieler sind. Zwei davon wären beispielsweise Yatrus und Xenu.
Wenn jemandem schwere Vorwürfe gemacht werden, bleibt auf jeden Fall am Betroffenen ein Stück davon kleben. Dabei ist es ganz gleich, ob sie der Wahrheit entsprechen oder frei erfunden sind. 
Meist richtet sich solch ein Unterfangen gegen Einzelpersonen und wird im Volksmund als Rufmord bezeichnet. Wenn beispielsweise die Dorftratsche behauptet, ihr Nachbar hätte ein Verhältnis mit seiner Stieftochter, so wird das von den Mitmenschen geglaubt, und besagter Herr ist in der Gesellschaft unten durch. Dabei ist es uninteressant, ob an den Vorwürfen etwas stimmte, oder ob sich die Dorftratsche nur rächen wollte, weil der Nachbar ihr nie &#8222;Guten Tag&#8220; wünscht.
Selbst wenn ein Gerichtsprozeß angestrengt wird,  und des bewußten Herren Unschuld bestätigt ist, gibt es im Dorfe immer noch genug, welche den Gerüchten von damals Glauben schenken. Es ist so, als würde man jemandem einen Kaugummi ans Jackett kleben. Selbst wenn man es schafft, ihn abzukratzen, wird immer ein Fleck zurückbleiben  -  und das Rufmordopfer wird weiterhin geächtet oder gar drangsaliert werden, obgleich es vielleicht völlig unschuldig ist.
Wie es allerdings im Kleinen bestens nachvollziehbar funktioniert, so funktioniert es im großen Stile noch viel besser. Wenn beispielsweise gewisse Bürgerinitiativen mit ein paar Medienvertretern gemeinsam in das gleiche Horn stoßen, um Scientologen zu verunglimpfen,  so wird die von den Informationen der Massenmedien abhängige Volksmasse jede Behauptung glauben, die da aufgestellt, beteuert und ständig wiederholt wird.
In den Hirnen der Menschen bildet sich dadurch bedingt eine gewisse Angst heraus, welche mit Haß gepaart die prächtigsten Blüten treiben kann. So könnte ein fehlinformierter Mensch zum Beispiel denken, daß er unbedingt gegen die böse Gefahr etwas unternehmen müsse. Und unternommen wird gegen völlig unbescholtene Scientologen aufgrund der Falschinformationen derzeit mehr als genug. Besonders sorgfältig ausgetüftelte Botschaften, in denen Scientologen verteufelt werden, kann man in periodischen Abständen in den Massenmedien konsumieren, wo sie ständig wiederholt werden.

Auf diese Fehlinformationen folgen, wie schon gesagt, Taten. Ich konnte aus der mir zugegangenen Informationsflut von Seiten drangsalierter Scientologen nur einen kleinen Teil herausfischen, da dieses Buch sonst die Dicke mehrerer Ordner erreichen müßte. Mir geht es lediglich darum, herauszustellen, welch merkwürdige Blüten es treiben kann, wenn Menschen mittels bewußter Falschinformationen in eine Art Massenhysterie getrieben werden.
Die folgenden Fallberichte sollten uns zu denken geben. Wie üblich, werde ich keine Namen nennen, obwohl mir diese zur Verfügung stehen. Sämtliche beschriebenen Fallberichte und noch viele mehr können gern bei mir nachgesehen werden.

Beginnen wir ganz klein - nämlich im Kindergarten. Denn selbst vor Kindern macht der grenzenlos geschürte Haß nicht halt.
Alles begann damit, daß im März 1994 eine sehr bekannte Anti-Sekten-Organisation  (Name der Redaktion bekannt) die Kindergartenleitung über Scientology  &#8222;aufklärte&#8220; und sie aufforderte, jeglichen Kontakt zu Scientologen zu vermeiden. Die beiden Kinder einer Scientologin wurden daraufhin von der Gruppe abgesondert, und den Eltern wurde ein Vertrag aufgenötigt, in welchem diese zu unterschreiben hatten, &#8222;in keinster Weise Werbung&#8220; für Scientology zu machen. Ebenfalls war im Vertag zu lesen, daß die Kinder &#8222;in der Tagesbetreuung nicht willkommen&#8220; seien.
Den I-Punkt der Sache bildete ein daraufhin im Kindergarten angebrachtes Schild, auf welchem zu lesen war, &#8222;Scientology ist nicht er-wünscht&#8220;.
Im gleichen Jahre warf ein Kindergarten wegen der Religionszugehörigkeit der Eltern ein vierjähriges Mädchen hinaus. Wo bleibt hier auch nur ein Funke Gerechtigkeit?
Ein dreizehnjähriger Junge wird von seinem Lehrer vor versammelter Klasse gefragt, ob seine Mutter Scientologin sei. Auf die bejahende Antwort erklärt der Lehrer den Mitschülern in verunglimpfender Weise seine Version davon, was Scientology sei.  Mehrfach wird der Dreizehnjährige in der Schule daraufhin als &#8222;Sekten-Schwein&#8220; beschimpft. 
Ebenfalls wegen ihrer Religionszugehörigkeit schloß eine Hamburger Privatschule zwei Schüler aus.

Um diese Aktion zu rechtfertigen, verschickte ein Lehrer daraufhin einen Rundbrief an alle Eltern und Schüler, in welchem Scientology verunglimpft wurde.
Ein Mädchen wurde seit ihrem 10. Lebensjahr nicht nur von ihren verhetzten Mitschülern drangsaliert, sondern auch von Lehrern. Als sie 16 ist, läßt sie der Lehrer vor der Klasse aufstehen und zwingt sie, ihre religiösen Überzeugungen gegen die Behauptungen der verhetzten Masse zu verteidigen. Sie muß öffentliche Veranstaltungen miterleben, in welchen Strohpuppen verbrannt werden, welche Scientologen darstellen sollen. Selbst vor Kindern wird also nicht haltgemacht. 
Man sieht daran, was die Hetzpropaganda in den Hirnen der Bürger angerichtet hat. Doch es geht weiter. Denn viel mehr noch als un-schuldige Kinder werden jene schikaniert, welche der Organisation selbst angehören.
So beispielsweise ein Chemiker, der bei einem der bedeutendsten Elektronikkonzerne beschäftigt war. Ihm ging es bestens, bis eine Anti-Scientology-Aktivistin 1992 entdeckte, daß er Scientologe ist. Dies wurde von ihr seinem Arbeitgeber zugetragen mit dem Gerücht verbunden, daß er in kriminelle Machenschaften verstrickt sei. Der Konzern reichte Strafanzeige ein, ohne die Angelegenheit überhaupt geprüft zu haben. Der Chemiker wird unter dem Verdacht der Industriespionage sofort fristlos entlassen und von der Polizei festgenommen. Man lichtet ihn für die Verbrecherkartei ab und verhört ihn einen ganzen Tag. Sein Ruf  ist zerstört. Durch die Verhetzungskampagne ist er vom erfolgreichen Wissenschaftler zum Geächteten geworden. Nach eineinhalb Jahren stellt der Staatsanwalt die Ermittlungen ein. Alle Vorwürfe hatten sich als haltlos erwiesen. Sein einziges &#8222;Verbrechen&#8220; war, daß er einer Religion angehört, welche vielleicht nicht jedem in den Kram paßt. - Und er ist bei weitem nicht der Einzige.
Es wäre müßig, alle Fälle aufzählen zu wollen, wo Bürger nur aufgrund ihrer Scientology-Mitgliedschaft die Arbeit gekündigt bekamen.
So wurde zum Beispiel ein Lyoner Arzt, welcher kein Scientologe war, vom Untersuchungsrichter angeklagt und mit Berufsverbot gestraft, weil er Scientologen ein medizinisches Eignungszertifikat zur Führung einer Sauna ausgestellt hatte.
Apotheken, bei welchen Scientologen Vitamine kauften, bekamen Polizeibesuch, was ebenfalls in Lyon geschah.
Immer mehr Firmen hierzulande benutzen bei Einstellung neuer Mitarbeiter Fragebögen, welche als &#8222;Sekten-Filter&#8220; bekannt wurden.
So beispielsweise muß jeder Ausbilder und Dozent, der für die Handwerkskammer Koblenz tätig ist, eine Erklärung unterzeichnen, daß er nichts mit Scientology zu tun hat.
Im Mai 1996 fand in Bad Homburg eine Konferenz bezüglich &#8222;Präventativ- und Abwehrmaßnahmen gegen Sekten in Unternehmen&#8220; statt. Dort klärte man deutsche Geschäftsführer über den Gebrauch von &#8222;Sekten-Filtern&#8220; auf. Damit wurde die Möglichkeit gegeben, Mitglieder religiöser Minderheiten, vor allem aber Scientologen, zu identifizieren und daraufhin zu entlassen oder gar nicht erst einzustellen. Mittlerweile sehen sich Firmen, welche nicht mit Scientology in Verbindung stehen, sogar gezwungen, Anzeigen zu veröffentlichen, in denen sie jede Verbindung zu dieser religiösen Minderheit bestreiten und jedem, der solches behauptet, mit Klage wegen Diffamierung drohen. Leider sind solcherart Verkündungen mittlerweile notwendig geworden, weil der Wirtschaftsboykott gegen Scientologen betreffende Firmen sonst ruinieren könnte. Denn Scientologen einzustellen oder mit ihnen Geschäfte zu machen ist im Falle des bekannt Werdens für die Firma äußerst &#8222;rufschädigend&#8220;, was wir auch wieder der alles umgreifenden Ächtungs- und Hetzkampagne zu verdanken haben.
Wie weit die Diskriminierung schon geht, ist an den nun folgenden Beispielen deutlich sichtbar.
Eine noch größere Frechheit wagte sich die Postbank im Januar 1996. Sie schrieb an den New- Era- Verlag, welcher Hubbards Schriften verlegt, daß die bestehenden Konten aufgelöst werden müssen, da New Era durch die Veröffentlichung dieser Bücher Scientology unterstütze.
Das war der einzige Grund zu einer solchen Maßnahme, da New Era finanziell nicht gerade schlecht dasteht. Dreister geht es wohl nun wirklich nicht mehr.
Ein Augsburger Tanzlehrer wurde durch Rundfunk und Zeitungen dermaßen mit einer Negativpropaganda überschüttet, daß ihm etliche seiner Kunden wegliefen  -  und dies, obwohl mehrere seiner Tanzschüler in einem Gegenartikel feststellten, daß in den Kursen getanzt, aber nicht für Scientology geworben wird

Auch war im Fernsehen kürzlich ein &#8222;Straflager&#8220; zu sehen, was Scientology in Kalifornien unterhält. Dies resultiert aus dem Umstand, daß die Tore gesichert sind, und das Gelände umzäunt ist. Doch diese Sicherheitsmaßnahmen sind nur allzu verständlich. Das angebliche &#8222;Scientology-Straflager&#8220; nämlich sind die Bild- und Tonstudios der Golden Era Productions. Da sich dort wie in fast allen Filmstudios Ausrüstungsgegenstände im Wert von mehreren Millionen Mark befinden, ist eine Sicherung des Geländes wohl logisch. Tausende von Besuchern durften das Gelände bereits besuchen. 
Die Scientology-Kirche stellt das Gelände übrigens anderen Vereinigungen seit langem zur Verfügung. Die städtische High- School veranstaltet dort ihre Festivitäten, und lokale Sportvereine benutzen Sportplatz und Turnhalle. Die Polizei feiert an diesem Ort ihren jährlichen Ball.
Ich glaube, in einem Straflager wäre so etwas wohl kaum möglich. Aber bei uns in Deutschland war das Gelände eines Filmstudios als Straflager zu sehen. - Und wieder ist der Haß auf Scientologen ein wenig mehr geschürt. 
Diese bewußt geschaffene feindselige Atmosphäre hat gegenüber Scientologen zu Mord- und Bombendrohungen, Gewalttätigkeiten gegen Körper und Eigentum sowie anderen haßerfüllten Aktionen allein wegen ihres religiösen Glaubens geführt. 
Die Terrorakte nehmen also weiter zu. Ein Flugblatt der &#8222;Bürger-initiative gegen Sekten&#8220; fordert mehrfach dazu auf, daß Scientologen geschlagen werden sollen.
In mehreren Briefen wurden Scientologen mit Brandstiftung, Folter und Mord bedroht.
Im Juni 1996 hielt ein &#8222;Sektenexperte&#8220; bei einem &#8222;Anti-Scientology-Treffen in Hamburg eine Rede, in der er aussagte, daß &#8222;Insekten wie Scientologen in der Gesellschaft ausgerottet werden sollten&#8220;.
Mittlerweile ist es ein wenig ruhiger um Scientology geworden, aber der Haß, der da verbreitet wurde kann jederzeit erneut aufflammen.  




Dies war ein Auszug aus dem Buch:

Planet der Sklaven
von Matthias Bormann 

Auf alle Texte in deutscher Sprache besteht Kopierfreiheit für den privaten Gebrauch. Jeder darf selbige also mailen, zitieren, auszugsweise weitergeben oder auf seine Seite im Internet stellen.


Gruß El Con


----------



## LordofDemons (18. April 2008)

es geht doch hier gar nicht GEGEN minderheiten, vvir diskutieren hier nur sachlich das wir alle die scientology leute nicht mögen, bzvv die uns nicht ganz geheuer sind aufgrund ihrer vorgehensweise


----------



## Scrätcher (18. April 2008)

Ob jetzt diese oder eine andere Sekt ist egal, Fakt ist:

Jeder hat das Recht auf freie Ausübung seines Glaubens solange er einen Anderen dabei nicht schädigt!

So seh ich das! Ob das jetzt der alternative Baumknutsch-Veganer ist oder der Zombi-like-Gothic-Anhänger!

Wohlgemerkt solange er keinen Anderen schädigt!

Glaubensrichtung sind Lebenseinstellungen weil man mehr oder weniger sein Leben danach ausrichtet, doch sei jedem auch gesagt warum man sich (insbesondere vor Sekten) ersteinmal informieren sollte.

Viele Menschen die auch gerne als "labil" bezeichnet werden fehlt entweder ein schwerwiegender Sinn in ihrem Leben oder sie brauchen eine feste Führung. Das mit der festen Führung findet man auch recht oft bei Nazionalsozialisten wieder, wer aber weniger den Hang zur Gewalt hat verschwindet dann eher in einer Sekte. Während labile meist einfach nicht "nein" sagen können. 

Doch was gibt es zu beachten?

Schränkt es meine Meinung ein? Will es das ich etwas im übertiebenen Maße beisteuere? Z.B. Geld? Irgenwelches Zeugs was ich teuer kaufen muß? Und wie sieht es aus wenn einer austritt? KANN der das so einfach oder muß er ab jetzt in Angst leben?


Ich hab da mal noch ein Beispiel was vielleicht ein wenig zum Nachdenken animiert:

Jeder kennt sicher diese Zeitschrift "Wachturm". Die Anhänger davon stehen gern mal in der Fußgängerzone und warten darauf jemanden "bekehren" zu können. Und eben so einen hab ich vor Jahren mal getroffen das Gespräch entwickelte sich wie folgt.

bla bla bal
Ich: Ja es gibt aber soviele Religionen, woher soll ich wissen das deine dir richtige ist?
Er: Nur wer bei uns eintritt kommt in den Himmel und wird erlöst!
Ich: Verstehe! Aber jetzt nehmen wir doch mal an, ich würde in Südafrika im Busch leben und hätte immer nur gutes getan jedoch nichteinmal die Möglichkeit gehabt von deiner also einzig-wahren Religion zu hören! Würd Ich dann auch in den Himmel kommen?
Er: Nein
Ich: Ist das nicht unfair?
Er: Nur wer unserer Religion angehört, kann alle anderen werden nicht erlöst.
Ich: Wenn dein Gott so unfair und ernstirnig ist will ich garnicht erlößt werden schöner Tag noch!!

Ein Glaube ist eine Lebenseinstellung die man gerne anderen Mitteilt, jedoch nichts was zwang ausüben darf!
Jaaaa ich weiß Kreuzüge bla bla bla, dennoch reden wir vom hier und heute! Wenn ein Glaube feste Kriterien hat, wie: Nur Wir sonst keiner! Oder bringt den Glauben in die Welt und rekrutiert soviele wie möglich! Sind die Ziele erheblich fragwürdig.

Soviel mal dazu....

MfG

Scratcher

Ps: Ich denke nicht das die Wow-Spieler eine geeignete Zielgruppe für Sekten sind, da sie entweder keine Zeit haben weil sie mit RL und Wow schon genug zu tun haben oder sie sind so süchtig dass sie eh nur spielen! *gG* Also? Was solls? Sollen sie halt ihre Kohle in Werbung verballern!^^


----------



## LordofDemons (18. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ob jetzt diese oder eine andere Sekt ist egal, Fakt ist:
> 
> Jeder hat das Recht auf freie Ausübung seines Glaubens solange er einen Anderen dabei nicht schädigt!
> 
> ...




nette story ich glaube hät ihm für sowas eher eine reingehauen (ist nicht richtig aber sowas regt mihc tierisch auf)

und das mit den WOw Spilern hab ich mir auch schon gedacht *G*


----------



## Iule (18. April 2008)

unverantwortlich! die betreffenden siteadmins sollten dies sofort runternehmen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (18. April 2008)

sehr passend zu dem thema, war eine neue southpark-folge - die spielte sich ungefähr wie folgt ab:

die hölle war voller neuankömmlinge und wurden von einem vertreter der hölle begrüsst. einer aus der menge schreit: "aber warum bin ich hier, bin doch streng gläubiger christ, ging immer in die kirche und habe mich strikte an die bibel gehalten"

der vertreter daraufhin: "ja, sorry, war falsch - du kommst in die hölle"

ein weiterer fragt: "aber warum komme dann ich in die hölle, bin doch streng gläubiger jude und habe mich stets an die regeln gehalten?"

der vertreter daraufhin: "ja, sorry, war auch falsch - auch du kommst in die hölle!"

ein raunen ging durch die menge und ein weiterer fragt: "ja, aber was war dann die richtige religion, was hätten wir tun sollen??"

der vertreter der hölle schaut auf die liste und sagte: "äh, die richtige religion...äh kleinen moment...ah ja, die mormonen waren es, mormonen wäre die richtige antwort gewesen!" :-)

herrlich, trifft den nagel auf den kopf^^

meine meinung ist die: egal was du glaubst - hauptsache du glaubst, denn der glauben stärkt - ob man jetzt an sich selber, an allah, buddha oder sonstige götter glaubt, an ausserirdische, an XY oder an die maschinen, an die erde oder tiere - egal! hauptsache man kann glauben!

für mich ist es dann eine sekte, wenn man versucht, andere leute zu bekehren - sicher auch wichtig ist, wie dieses "bekehren" erfolgt.

und da haben die scientologen halt schon eine etwas komische verfahrensweise - denke da an den 200 fragen test! habe den übrigens mal mit einem psychologen ausgefüllt, wollte mal schauen, wie aufschlussreich dieser ist...

man muss nichtmal sehr grosse kenntnisse von der psychologie haben um zu erkennen, dass man auch wenn man nur die hälfte der fragen wahrheitsgetreu beantwortet, man sein gesamtes wesen offen legt - man wird manipulierbar...sogar die lügen kann man erkennen, die fragen sind sehr gut gewählt.

wer es nicht glaubt, besucht mal die dianetik seite und versucht, an einen solchen test ran zu kommen - füllt ihn aus uns lasst ihn von einem guten freund auswerten...ihr werdet staunen!


----------



## Scrätcher (18. April 2008)

El schrieb:


> also betrachtet bitte mal die andere seite und verhaltet euch nicht alle so wie in  "Die Welle" und hetzt gegen minderheiten    sowas hatten wir schonmal in Deutschland !!!!



Ja du hast dir mal ein dickes LOL verdient! Und wenn das nicht reicht kriegste gern noch eine Prise "rofl" dazu!

Welle, Minderheiten... Deutschland!

Ist schon klar! Das ist der wunde Punkt der meisten Deutschen! GENAU DAS WO LABILE ängstlich zurückschrecken und sagen "nein das wollt ich natürlich nicht... tut mir leid... wollen wir Freunde sein? Willste mal vorbei kommen?"

Jeder Deutsche schämt sich für seine Vergangenheit obwohl die meisten die hier aktiv sind, noch garnicht auf der Welt waren als es Krieg war! Ja, es ist traurig das unser Land damals etwas so schreckliches gemacht hat! Dennoch hat sich das Nachkriegsdeutschland weltweit wieder etabliert und bewiesen das wir eben nicht pauschal Fremdenfeindlich sind! Sondern das wir ab jetzt Gruppierungen *aktiv hinterfragen ob das Politische sind (Nazis früher) oder religiöse (Scientology??) * 

Kennst du das Buch "die Welle"? Oder wenigstens den Film? Das war eine Gruppierung die eine straffe Führung hatte, nur wer dazu gehört hat, der konnte was erreichen alle Anderen wurden ausgegrenzt!

Hm... wir haben keine Gruppierung gebildet. Das heißt ja dann die Welle ist hier als Beispiel falsch? Nicht ganz!
* Scientology ist eine Gruppierung die Nicht-Mitglieder ausgrenzt *
Eigentlich ist die Welle ein gutes Beispiel für das Grundgerüst von denen, danke das du mir so ein schönes Beispiel an die Hand spielst! ;-)

Davon abgesehen:
Natürlich behaupte ich nicht, dass es bei dir so ist aber ich als Anhänger von so einer Sekte würde genau so eine Darstellung schreiben wie du und darunter: Ich bin kein Mitglied. Soll ja möglichst neutral rüber kommen!^^

Zum Abschluß sei noch eins gesagt:

Ein Nationalsozialist ist jemand der andere Länder hasst!

Ich bin ein Patriot! Jemand der sein Land liebt ohne andere Länder zu hassen!


----------



## Morcan (18. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *
> Jeder* Deutsche schämt sich für seine Vergangenheit



Du solltest das nicht unbedingt verallgemeinern, ich schäme mich überhaupt nicht dafür und es ist mir eigentlich auch relativ egal was damals passiert ist. Die Deutschen haben daraus gelernt und gut is! Man muss nicht ständig alles Schlechte wieder aufwühlen.

Btw: hab grade mal nach so nem Dianetik-Test gegooglet, die verlangen sogar Online deine vertraulichen Daten(welche wahrscheinlich später für Werbung genutzt werden)


----------



## Tiameth (18. April 2008)

Was hier für vergleiche gezogen werden, ist unglaublich.
Am bedauernswertesten sind dabei Leute wie El Con, die einer ausgefeilten Propaganda-Maschine auf den Leim gehen. El Con, ist dir jemals aufgefallen, das immer die Leute die "Fahne der Toleranz" so dermaßen hoch halten, die selbst am wenigsten darauf geben? Viele von den Formulierungen aus deinem großartigen Buch findest du auf Wahlkampfmaterial der NPD auch.

Eine weitere parallele ist übrigens auch, das Tom Cruise sich für einen kleinen Goebbels hält... das nur am Rande, siehe Video das kürzlich durchs Netz ging.

Aber ich will hier nicht Parteien und Möchtegern-Religionen durcheinander werfen. Darum in aller Kürze:

Scientology will von euch nur euer Bestes. Euer Geld.

Scrätcher hat in weiten Teilen Recht, auch wenn ich ihm nicht zustimme, das alle Deutschen sich der Vergangenheit ihres Volkes schämen. Es gab Dinge, für die man sich heute schämen muss, ja. Wie z.B. die gesamte Nazi-Zeit, deren Bilder ich mir bis heute kaum anschauen kann, die aber niemand jemals vergessen darf. Aber es gibt auch große Momente in unserer Geschichte, auf die man mehr als Stolz sein kann.


----------



## El Con (18. April 2008)

Folgendes sagen ehemalige Scientology-Kirchen Mitglieder zu Scientology


Unsere grundsätzliche Meinung ist, daß "Scientology", repräsentiert durch Scientology Kirche, sich weit von der ursprünglichen Philosophie und Technologie entfernt hat. Aber urteilen Sie selbst beim Lesen unserer Seiten.
Im Jahr 1952 hielt L. Ron Hubbard die "PDC" (Philadelphia Doctorate Course) Vorträge. In Vortrag 20 dieser Serie namens "Formative State of Scientology" (Gründungsphase von Scientology) sagt er: (Zitat)

    "Scientology wird an dem Tage untergehen und nutzlos für den Menschen werden, wenn sie zum Meister des Denkens wird. Glauben sie nicht, daß sie das nicht tun wird. Sie hat das Potential dafür. .."(Seite 47 des Vortrags-Transkripts)

Wir glauben, daß sie innerhalb dieser Kirche zum "Meister des Denkens" geworden ist. 

Die Scientology Kirche selbst, als eine Gruppe und "Geld" scheinen wichtiger zu sein, als Scientology selbst. Einige wenige ihrer anständigen und hingebungsvollen Mitarbeiter halten sie am Leben, indem sie noch ehrlich an den "Geist" von Scientology, wie er in den 50er Jahren geprägt wurde und wie er aus den frühen Vorträgen und Büchern Hubbard's hervorgeht, glauben und versuchen Menschen damit wirklich zu helfen.

Wir in der Freien Zone versuchen ganz besonders diesen ursprünglichen "Geist" aufrechtzuhalten, ohne jedoch Scientology selbst zum "Meister unseres Denkens" werden zu lassen. Wir brauchen kein großes Management und Hierarchien. Tatsächlich scheint das beste Management das zu sein, welches von Freundschaft, Kompetenz und Verantwortungsbereitschaft ihrer einzelnen Mitglieder getragen wird... ganz besonders in einem Gebiet, in dem es um Menschen und "um Wesen" im übergeordneten Sinne geht. 

Jetzt und im neuen Jahrtausend versuchen wir unseren Beitrag zu einer besseren Zivilisation zu leisten. Wie sagte L. Ron Hubbard im letzten Satz der Faktoren etwas poetisch?

    "... Und einige mögen den Wunsch haben, diese Dinge zu lehren, und einigen mag es ein Anliegen sein, sich ihrer zu bedienen, um denen beizustehen, die in Not sind. Und einige mögen den Wunsch haben, sie dazu zu verwenden, Einzelne und Organisationen leistungsfähiger zu machen und so der Erde eine Kultur zu geben, auf die wir stolz sein können."

Nun, dies ist uns ein Anliegen!




Müssen wir unterscheiden zwischen Scientology-Kirche also Organisation   und der   Scientology Philosophie und deren Inhalt ???

El Con


----------



## Serran (18. April 2008)

Ich habe sogar auf Youtube Scientology Werbung gesehen... Und St ist nicht harmlos. Die knöpfen einem übelst das Geld ab.


----------



## Kujon (18. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Jeder Deutsche schämt sich für seine Vergangenheit obwohl die meisten die hier aktiv sind, noch garnicht auf der Welt waren als es Krieg war! Ja, es ist traurig das unser Land damals etwas so schreckliches gemacht hat! Dennoch hat sich das Nachkriegsdeutschland weltweit wieder etabliert und bewiesen das wir eben nicht pauschal Fremdenfeindlich sind! Sondern das wir ab jetzt Gruppierungen *aktiv hinterfragen ob das Politische sind (Nazis früher) oder religiöse (Scientology??) *



zu dem noch ganz kurz: jedes land hat schreckliches getan - jeder und jede hat ne leiche im keller - für deutschland ist es halt einfach tragisch, dass es sehr viele opfer gefordert hat; auch hat halt die ganze welt auf deutschland geschaut und das ganze beobachtet.

darum ist das heute noch so ein grosses thema und es gibt noch viele menschen, die alles über einen kamm scheren und sämtliche deutsche verurteilen für taten, für die sie gar keine schuld tragen können...wie auch, die meisten waren ja nichtmal auf der welt und kennen die geschichte auch nur aus dem unterricht oder den lektüren, die von den übrigen ländern erstellt wurden! - darunter befinden sich auch viele deutsche, die heute noch alles verteufeln und immer wieder in erinnerung rufen! hey, warum? wollen die sich reinwaschen, indem sie prophetisch tagtäglich die vergangenheit wieder aufwühlen?

es gibt keine entschuldigung, es ist passiert und es war besch... - aber mein gott, man soll die vergangenheit mal ruhen lassen und nicht immer mit dem mahnfinger auf etwas zeigen, was nicht mehr rückgängig gemacht werden kann! jeder und jede weiss, dass es nicht richtig war (ausser vielleicht ein paar komische nazis, die aber so oder so ein mächtiges defizit mitbringen, was vernunft und verstand anbelangt - die meinen noch heute, dass man sich mit gewalt und den fäusten besser fühlt!) solche menschen wird es immer geben, das ist tief in uns drin - und vielfach kann man sogar ein wenig, wirklich nur ein wenig verständnis aufbringen für solche reaktionen, wenn man deren vergangenheit kennt.

versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will das auf gar keinen fall verharmlosen, aber inzwischen sind über 50 jahre vergangen, es wäre langsam an der zeit, in der gegenwart zu leben und nach vorne zu schauen! ich kriege langsam das kotzen, wenn ich inzwischen wieder tagtäglich mahnreden vom 2. weltkrieg und der judenverfolgung hören und lesen muss...und ich bin kein deutscher, ich bin schweizer und auch wir haben dreck am stecken, grad was der zweite weltkrieg anbelangt! nur verschwinden wir halt im schatten vom bösen bösen deutschland!

ihr deutschen tut mir inzwischen richtig leid, kommt mir manchmal so vor, wie ein geschwisterpaar, wo der eine kriminell ist und der andere automatisch auch als krimineller verurteilt wird, nur weil halt einer aus der familie den falschen weg eingeschlagen hat!

ihr deutschen habt viel getan, versucht es heute noch tagtäglich, das geschehene wieder gut zu machen, nur wird das nie möglich sein - die masse macht stark und so blöd es jetzt klingt, wird euch zum verhängnis, was euch einst auf die fragliche weltsäuberungstour geführt hat; nämlich dass die ganze welt geballt gegen deutschland schiesst und euch immer wieder ein schlechtes gewissen einredet! macht sie mundtot und zeigt mit dem mahnfinger auf die judenverfolgung, das scheint die devise vieler zu sein...warum? weil sie von den eigenen fehlern und untaten ablenken wollen - ne sehr einfache aber unfaire art!

das mag jetzt ein wenig schwächer sein, da die chinesen grad alle blicke auf sich lenken - in ein paar monaten ist das vorbei, olympia ist durchgeführt, ob mit oder ohne zwischenfällen werden wir noch sehen, aber wenn dann kein neues opfer da ist, rollt man halt die judenverfolgung wieder auf! so lenkt man auch von den eigenen leichen im keller ab, war schon immer so!

lebt euer leben ohne reue, denn die müsst ihr nicht haben, ihr wart ja gar nicht dabei! gelernt haben alle, sicher die meisten daraus und das ist wichtig!

ihr müsst euch nicht schämen, wenn ihr euer leben nach treu und glauben lebt - das hier und jetzt ist wichtiger, als das gestrige, das vergangene und nicht mehr änderbare!


----------



## Moriath (18. April 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> Mich wunderts das sie den Puff net dicht machen (also die sekte) dann tauchen keine links dazu auf, aber weist ja politik und gesetzt müssen alles verkomplizieren was so einfach wäre.



Völliger Blödsinn, erstmal deine Ausdrucksweise und dann verkomplizieren Gesetze Sachen nicht. Ich bin zwar auch gegen Scientology und deren Vorgehensweise, aber es gehört zur Meinungs- und Religionsfreiheit Scientology beizutreten oder nicht, du kannst selber entscheiden ob du beitrittst oder nicht. Kompliziert ist es nur für Kinder die in Scientology-Familien aufwachsen und nicht wissen können wie falsch die Ansichten der Eltern sind. Man kann nicht wild Sachen verbieten nur weil du sie nicht magst, um so etwas zu verhindern sind Gesetze da.

Anderes Thema, werden warcraftmovies von Mitarbeitern überprüft?


----------



## pirmin93 (18. April 2008)

die gabs aber auch auf youtube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moriath (18. April 2008)

Man kann über sein Leben frei verfügen und machen was man will, falls man anderen oder sich selbst (weil man dann als psychisch krank gilt und in die BEhandlung muss) damit schadet. Die Frage ist, ob man sich selbst schadet, wenn man Scientology beitritt und ob man (also der Staat) eingreifen darf.


----------



## Purga (18. April 2008)

Mal daran gedacht das ihr mit dem Fred auch Werbung für Die macht? ^.^

(Gegen Sekten!)


----------



## Scrätcher (18. April 2008)

Purga schrieb:


> Mal daran gedacht das ihr mit dem Fred auch Werbung für Die macht? ^.^
> 
> (Gegen Sekten!)



Nö, weil wenn man ein Thema öffentlich totschweigt nur die Stimmen zu hören sind die unter vorgehaltener Hand zuflüstern wie toll es dort angeblich sein soll!

Wichtig ist:

- Recht auf öffentliche Meinungsäusserung

- Freie Religionswahl

...solange kein Anderer zu schaden kommt!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (18. April 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> die gabs aber auch auf youtube
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stimmt, hab mir grade nen video anschauen wollen, da wars...hab mal nen screenshot gemacht:
[img=http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/2140/youtubewerbungci6.th.jpg]

ich find das echt nich gut, auf youtube und wcm oO


----------



## Malakas (18. April 2008)

D3L1GHT schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke auch die jüngeren (so wie ich) sollten intelligent und gebildet genug sein, um zu wissen, was Scientology wirklich ist.




Was genau ist denn diese Scientology ? und was ist den so böse an den ? ich hab von Kreuzzügen der christen gehört ? von Juden die gejagt und gekreuzigt wurden...und dann noch ein paar andere Fanatiker

aber bis auf ein paar schlechte filme vom tom hör ich von den Freaks nicht wirklich viel... 

Im Prinzip stimmst schon, religöse oder politische Sachen als Werbung find ich immer doof


----------



## Huntergottheit (18. April 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientology


----------



## Arnorns (18. April 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr echt, irgendwelche kinder die sich ein paar warcraftfilmchen reinziehen wollen gehen tatsächlich auf scientology ein?Heute weiß doch jeder, was das für kranke scheiße ist...




nein weiß eben net jeder, guck ma en paar beiträge über dir, da ham wir schon des erste beispiel

naja was will man machn, wenn die site das will is das deren problem, auch wenn ichs scheiße find

mfg


----------



## DarkPerson (18. April 2008)

Ich denke das das ganze nicht gut ist, ich selbst bin gläubiger Christ (wer will kann mich dafür auch gerne fertig machen, kratzt mich net) deswegen bin ich villeicht auch ein bisschen voreingenommen aber was man im fernsehen sieht wie z.b. die leute ausgebeutet werden ist krass und aufjedenfall gesetzeswidrig (ist das richtig geschrieben?) 

Wenn man aussteigen will sieht es ähnlich aus wie bei den Nazis, man wird fertig gemacht (früher von der ss und jetzt von Mitgliedern) Und da auf seiten wie Youtube oder Warcraft movies nicht nur leute sind die sich schwer beeinflussen lassen sondern auch evtl. leichtbeeinflussbare leute angucken, das ist schon ein bisschen krass...

Mfg Dark

Edit: Das hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben: Solche leute die wie El Cone oder wie er geschrieben wird die so aussehen als ob sie sich nur deswegen angemeldet haben um hier leute zu Scientology zu bringen sind arm, jeder sollte sich selber aussuchen können woran er glaubt oder was er tun will.


----------



## Valinar (18. April 2008)

Der Typ ist sicher auch einer von diesen spinnern und will hier bissl werbung machen.


----------



## DarkPerson (18. April 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> Der Typ ist sicher auch einer von diesen spinnern und will hier bissl werbung machen.



Wer? El Cone?

Wenn ja dann seh ich das genauso.


----------



## Arquilis (18. April 2008)

also das finde ich echt unverantwortlich von der sekte, gerade auch den jüngeren gegenüber. Das ist ja wohl echt ärmlich, schon DA werbung zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Tja...man versucht halt verzweifelt mitglieder zu bekommen.

gut dass es angesprochen wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Arqui


----------



## Reeth Caldason (18. April 2008)

kenn mich mit Scientology zwar net so aus aba wo wird net werbung gemacht?
machen die christen, buddisten, juden, muslime, satanisten ect. net auch werbung?
jeder soll das machen wofür er sich hingezogen fühlt (ich nix, ich glaube nur an mich und die physik)
dann soll ers machen. und ei jüngeren...wtf dafür gibs eltern. und klar können se ihre kinder net vor allem beschützen da kann man nur hoffen das die eltern den kindern viel mitgeben konnten sodass se net so leicht verfürbar sind. oda konnte mich meine mum vor wow, drogen, gefährlichen aktionen, arbeitslosigkeit oda sonst nem scheiß bewahren? und ich wurde verdammt gut erzogen.
lg reeth


----------



## Valinar (18. April 2008)

Ja El Cone
Finde es äußerst bedenktlich das selbst hier im forum werbung für eine Sekte gemacht wird.
Scienc...irgendwas ist das schlimmste was es eigentlich gibt.
In Berlin werden Schulkinder an der Bushaltestelle geworben.
Selbst nachhilfe unterricht wird von ST für werbung missbracht und anstatt Kindern etwas beizubringen wird dort mit ST gequatscht und wie cool dort alles ist.


----------



## bone91 (18. April 2008)

Ich weiss z.B. nicht was diese Sekte ist, wir haben das in der Schule entgegen vieler Behauptungen nicht gelernt.

Die Werbung ist was automatisiertes, das kann WCM nichts zu. Man fügt nur einen Link ein der automatisch Werbung von z.B. Google bezieht. Den Platz in diesem Werbebanner müsste man also in diesem Beispiel bei Google kaufen und denen ist es für Geld egal, für wen/was sie Werbung machen.


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2008)

Echt scheiße so was !

Als ich auf Klassenfahrtin Berlin war sind wir an ner Scientology Kirche vorbei gefahren stand alles riesengroß dran aber alle haben gelacht ^^ .

Aber des ist scheiße alles nur Gehirnwäsche, Gedankenkntrolle und so, Willenbeiflussung, sie zerstören doch nur leben unschuldiger Kinder Erwachsener und Kinder.

Irre ich mich da oder ist nicht  i-wer von  Scienttology in den Knast gekommen !?

Mfg Nebola


----------



## Tomtek (18. April 2008)

omfg das krass -.- finds persönlich dumm


----------



## Tomtek (18. April 2008)

edit :sry 4 doppelpost


----------



## Raminator (18. April 2008)

fripon schrieb:


> Hmm als nächstes wird da evtl. auch mit dem Jihad geworben....


glaube ich eher nicht oO

dschihad <-------

vielleicht sind die betreiber von wowmovies selber mitglieder von dieser sekte hmmmm


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2008)

Ich drücks mal weniger drastisch aus als der User, dessen Beitrag ich eben gelöscht habe *g*: 

Diskussionen schön und gut, aber jetzt tauchen schon die Beführworter und heimliche Werbefront hier auf. Der Thread ist zu. Weitere Threads zu dem Thema werden demnach jetzt wohl gelöscht.


----------

